# The Rod of Seven Parts Original Recruitment



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 6, 2006)

This game will model itself off the 2nd edition boxed set adventure, The Rod of Seven Parts.  The original adventure calls for 5-7 PCs of 11th level.  I am retrofitting the original adventure to accomodate 5-7 PCs of 1st level, and am additionally changing the setting from Forgotten Realms to my homebrew, Edaesmyd.  

Ability Scores:  32 point buy
Alignment:  Any, but be prepared to play well with others.
HP:  Max HP at 1st level
Starting Level:  1st
Gold:  Max gold at 1st level
Sourcebooks: PHB v3.5, DMG v3.5, MM v3.5, Draconomicon.
Posting Etiquette:  DM will post M-F.  Weekends off.  Players should be prepared to post 1/day on a M-F basis.  Please drop a line in the OOC if you will miss more than a week.

DM does all dice rolling.  No penalty for multi-classing.  LA races from MM v3.5 available with the understanding that the PC will not attain character levels until the XP difference is met.  DM preference is still for PHB races.  Please include at least some character background in your submission, along with the basics of who your character is, and a few basic stats (ability scores, weapon of choice, a rough estimate AC, feats, skills, languages, spells).  Not first-come-first-served.  Recruitment ends Tuesday December 12th.

Adventure Synopsis:
[sblock]The party members will know one another slightly before play begins.  In the city of Teggest, the PCs have gainful employment or are regulars at a local festhall and gambling establishment called the Golden Cockatrice.  The PCs may either have been simple hires by the salon to protect against cheating at the gambling tables, or may be covert representatives of another organization within Teggest sent to spy on someone or something within the Cockatrice, or may simply be regular patrons of the festhall.  I leave the how and why of your character's presence at the festhall to you.  Regardless of affiliation, however, the characters will all have known one another for six months.  

The Golden Cockatrice is a posh salon and bar that caters to adventurers, rakes, and other pleasure seekers with plenty of money to spend.  The hall stands on a busy thoroughfare, and other businesses line the street.  A cheap inn, The Wilted Rose, is directly across the byway to the north of the Golden Cockatrice.  The salon opens for business in the late afternoon and closes after dawn, nine days a week.  Fraternal twins Frane and Vaja tend bar at the salon.  Frane and Vaja share golden hair, bright blue eyes, and muscular builds.  Vaja is a little shorter than her brother, Frane, but otherwise both twins look alike.  Both are attractive humans, slow to anger, and quick to laugh.  One of the salon's chief attractions is the covered well and the cockatrice coop.  The well is a cylinder of cunningly laid stones about three feet high topped with a windlass and a slate roof.  Flecks of mica in the stones make even the palest beam of light break up in a spray of motes that dance and dazzle the eye.  The coop is a weighty structure of thick timbers reinforced with wrought iron.  Four bad-tempered cockatrices live inside.  The cockatrices are the festhall's mascots, and the management and regulars do not look kindly on visitors who harass them.  An incredibly lifelike statue of a jolly looking man stands next to the coop.  The figure is hunched over and has one finger stuck through the coop's bars.  Legend has it that the man was a drunken patron who took a dare and poked a finger in the coop.  The hall's owners are said to have left him there as a warning and willingly paid a fine to the city authorities for the right to do so.[/sblock]

Human and Demi-Human Pantheon:
[sblock]*Errol*, The Sun God, Errol the Unerring, Errol Redblade. LG and paladin-like in his attributes. His favored weapon is the longsword. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any sword. Ethos: Defend the weak, commit no evil act, and obey the church hierarchy. Priest title: Eye of the Sun. Domains: Good, Law, Sun, War. Errol's archenemy is The God of Death, Reven. Errol is an Elder God.
Holy Servants:
¤Hyperion, the Morning Star, Herald of the Sun. Also called the Star of Intercession.
¤The Daedalion, Bringer of Justice. Founder of the Order of Icarus. 

*Madriel*, The All-Mother, Well-Mother, Mother Springstaff. NG and cleric-like in her attributes. Her favored weapon is the staff. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus net. Ethos: Must be of good alignment, and use lethal force only as a last resort. Priest title: Brother/Sister. Domains: Good, Healing, Protection, Water. The All-Mother, as the mother-creator of all living beings, is deeply saddened by the addition of death to her creation but is aware that life is made more precious by death and thus holds no animosity toward Tinuviel. Madriel is an Elder God.

*Tinuviel*, The Lady of Vengeance, Fionna Tinuviel, The Lady of Death. CN and her favored weapon is the dagger. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus scourge, whip, blowgun. Ethos: Vengeance. Title: None. Domains: Chaos, Death, Destruction, Strength. In the Golden Age, before all living creatures became mortal, Fionna Tinuviel loved a human. When the human spurned her love, Fionna was filled with the wrath of rejection and she killed him, thus setting the precedent for death and making all living creatures mortal, save her own kindred. The Lady of Pain is worshipped by any who seek vengeance for justice undone. The Lady of Vengeance is an Elder God.

*Drendd*, The Father of Stone. LG and his favored weapon is the warhammer. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any bludgeoning weapon, any axe. Ethos: Protect, Defend the faithful, Serve. Title: Pillar. Domains: Earth, Healing, Law, Protection. Traditionally a deity of the dwarves. The Father of Stone is an Elder God.

*Narn*, The Father of Battle, Narn U'Drendd. LN and his favored weapon is the battleaxe. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any slashing. Ethos: Worshippers must always be at the forefront of battle. Title: Pardoner. Domains: Destruction, Earth, Strength, War. Narn is traditionally a deity of the dwarves. The Father of Battle is the son of the Father of Stone and the two do not always get along. The Father of Battle's power is increasing as the Father of Stone's power wanes. Because death via combat is valorous and desired, even for priests, the Father of Battle does not bestow to his followers the ability to return the dead to life. Likewise, because it is a sin to waste the glorious gift of strength of arms, Narn's priests are bestowed with exceptional healing power. Because they are known to pardon the sins of those they about to slay in battle, Narn's faithful are called Pardoners.

*The Tinker*, Ungel Dingledirk, Unk, Dirk. CN and his favored weapon is the dart. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions (with dart, dagger, club being oft used). Ethos: Knowledge is the key to molding the future. Title: None. Domains: Knowledge, Luck, Trickery. Unk, as he is affectionately called by his faithful, is known to walk the realm in a under the guise of a random physical manifestation, bestowing his divine attention to unknowing earthly recipients. Those who suffer a less than favorable outcome of his meddling ways refer to The Tinker as Dirk. The Tinker is traditionally worshipped by gnomes and also lately by some mages, even humans. 

*The Traveler*, Mattias Allbringer, The Wandering Hearthstone. CG and his favored weapon is the staff. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any bludgeoning. Ethos: Discovery, attainable only by wandering, is the key to life everlasting. Title: Wayfayer. Domains: Air, Good, Protection, Travel. Many bards worship the Traveler. Fatherless sons are often given the name Mattias to reflect their bastard status. The Traveler is an Elder God.

*The Luckmaiden*, Freya, Freya Silverbraid. CG and her favored weapon is the Handaxe/Throwing axe. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus handaxe, throwing axe, spear, javelin, shortspear, crossbows (including hand crossbow). Ethos: None. An ethos would be too constraining for the notoriously free spirit of the Luckmaiden. Title: Brother/Sister. Domains: Chaos, Good, Luck, War. The Luckmaiden was once mortal; as such, one of her aliases is her mortal name, Freya Silverbraid. The Luckmaiden is often worshipped by dwarves, though many of her devout include halflings and humans. Freya is said to be the nightsky moon; she turns her watchful eye upon the realm each night, that she might both watch over and be amused by the antics of those in the throes of living. 

*Lodi the Axeless*, Laduguer. NE and his favored weapon is the shield. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus shield. Ethos: Secrecy and knowledge are the protection of those who would wield power. Title: None. Domains: Knowledge, Magic, Protection, Trickery. Lodi is traditionally worshipped by evil dwarves, evil gnomes, and humans. Lodi's interest in magic made him at odds with his brother, The Father of Stone, who threw Lodi out of the Great Hall. Lodi is now a recluse and hides from his followers, save a faithful few. Lodi's inherent mistrust and shroud of secrecy are possibly the reasons why his priests are rumored not to exist. Lodi is oft mocked by worshippers of Drendd and Narn, who refer to this renegade deity as Lodi the Axeless. Lodi is an Elder God.

*Welafleur*, Veylar, The God of Numbers. N and his favored weapon is the crossbow. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any crossbow (including hand crossbow). Ethos: A hoarder of wealth and influence, Welafleur imparts a love of money and a yearning for personal power and a strong network of contacts to his faithful. The faithful of Welafleur strive at all times to better the position of their church. Title: Master/Mistress or Dominar, if a ranking priest. Domains: Luck, Protection, Travel, Water. Welafleur is traditionally worshipped by dwarves, merchants, thieves, and sometimes travelers. 

*Galarn*, The Winged Son, Galarn Tinuviel do Errol. CG and his favored weapon is the longbow. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus shortbow, composite shortbow, longbow, composite longbow. Ethos: The preservation of all life, whether sentient or otherwise, is paramount. Title: Silve/Silva. Domains: Animal, Healing, Plant, Sun. The Winged Son is traditionally worshipped by elves, halflings, some gnomes, and druids. The Winged Son is the child of The Triune Goddess and The Sun God, Errol. Because The Winged Son desires to preserve life, he is often at odds with his half-sister, The Death Maiden.

*The Triune*, The Triune Goddess, Ilesere Tinuviel do Drendd. N and her favored weapon is the staff. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any bludgeoning. Ethos: Balance above all. Title: Abbess, Abbot. Domains: Healing, Knowledge, Magic, Protection. The Triune Goddess keeps the balance of the world. She also adjucates squabbles between The Winged Son, The Death Maiden, The Sun God, and The Death God, as well as between her father, Drendd, and her half-brother, Narn U'Drendd.

*Xylla*, The Death Maiden, Xylla Tinuviel do Reven. N and her favored weapon is the longbow. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus shortbow, composite shortbow, longbow, composite longbow. Ethos: Man before nature. Title: Brother/Sister. Domains: Death, Healing, Knowledge, Travel. The Death Maiden is the child of The Triune Goddess and The Death God, Reven. The most beautiful of all the pantheon, Xylla was born at the exact moment that Tinuviel took the first human life and ended it. This momentous event forever tainted Xylla, who now enjoys reaping the souls of the realm when their time has come to leave life. Xylla has thus long been at odds with her half-brother, The Winged Son.

*Reven*, The Death God, The Dark Father. CE and his favored weapon is the sickle. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus sickle, whip, scourge. Ethos: The destruction of the civilized world via chaos unfettered. Title: Eye of Death. Domains: Death, Destruction, Fire, War. Reven's arch-enemy is The Sun God, Errol. Reven is an Elder God.

*The Trickster*, Steckirrt Broadbarrel, Steck. N and her favored weapon is the sling. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any bludgeoning. Ethos: Enlightenment through humility. Priests of the Trickster are renowned for their ability joke and will go to elaborate lengths to trick others into seeing their point of view. The Trickster delights in laughing at both herself, her priests, and others. She is otherwise known as the Laughing God. Title: Yogi. Domains: Animal, Earth, Knowledge, Trickery. The Trickster is traditionally worshipped by gnomes and halflings. The Trickster is an Elder God.

*Othar*, Othar Feralan, The Earthcaller, The Rainmaker. NG and his favored weapon is the pick. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any bludgeoning. Ethos: The protection of nature. Title: None. Domains: Animal, Earth, Plant, Water. An enemy of modernism, progress, and war, The Earthcaller formed the rock and sea of the realm. Though Othar would have it otherwise, farmers frequently pray to Othar Feralan that he might bestow rain upon their crops. Disappointed with his creation, Othar has retreated to his beloved woods, maintaining contact only with his sister, the All-Mother. Beyond even the machinations of war, Othar despises all things undead for the abomination of life that they are. The Earthcaller is traditionally worshipped by Halflings, Gnomes, and druids. The Earthcaller is an Elder God. [/sblock]

Dragon Pantheon:
[sblock]As a campaign setting, Edaesmyd features a cyclic pattern throughout the aeons of history in which dragons yield power to men and men to dragons.  The why of this turning of ages is a mystery to men.  The current age, filled with the strife of war and on the cusp of a Turning, will see the downfall of man and the rise of dragons.  Players may elect to draw from the draconic pantheon as detailed in the Draconomicon.  Please be forewarned, however, that while the Age of Men is a dying age, men and demi-humans are still firmly entrenched in power.  PCs who openly worship from the draconic pantheon will encounter bias.  Moreover, there are no open temples offering services dedicated to any deity within the draconic pantheon.  That said, I truly do welcome players to use the Draconomicon and the draconic pantheon.  I'd love to see it in play and it's my contention that the inclusion of some of this material from a PC perspective might make for very intriguing interaction.  Contact me via e-mail if you don't have access to the Draconomicon but are interested in details.  The material is copyrighted so I won't post it in public in full but I'd be happy to discuss it in private.  A very cursory list of available deities, most of them straight from the Draconomicon but a few of them stolen and edited by my hand from other sources (Deities and Demigods and the FRCS not the least of which) includes:

Aasterinian, CN, Domains:  Chaos, Dragon, Luck, Weather, Trickery, Charm, Artifice.
Astilabor, N, Domains:  Dragon, Protection, Wealth, Cavern, Metal, Illusion.
Bahamut, LG, Domains:  Air, Dragon, Good, Luck, Protection, Nobility, Storm.
Chronepsis, N, Domains:  Death, Dragon, Knowledge, Fate, Mentalism, Time.
Falazure, NE, Domains:  Death, Dragon, Evil, Darkness, Undeath, Madness.
Garyx, CE, Domains:  Chaos, Destruction, Dragon, Evil, Fire, Renewal
Hlal, CG, Domains:  Chaos, Dragon, Good, Trickery, Rune, Liberation.
Io, N, Domains:  Dragon, Knowledge, Magic, Strength, Travel, Wealth, Spell.
Lendys, LN, Domains:  Destruction, Dragon, Law, Protection, Retribution, Nobility.
Tamara, NG, Domains:  Dragon, Good, Healing, Strength, Sun, Family, Community.
Tiamat, LE, Domains:  Destruction, Dragon, Evil, Greed, Scalykind, Tyranny, Suffering.
[/sblock]

Languages:
[sblock]In addition to the standard PHB languages, the homebrew setting offers the following tongues:  
Gaelic (sea language, commerce, trade, sailors, the Isles)
Hellenic (barbarians and oral tradition)
Latin (clergy)
Runic (an elder language, similar to draconic, oft used by druids)
Gallancais (spoken on the Continent--south of the major isle of Edaesmyd--and roughly equivelent to French)
Navarran (spoken on the Continent--south of the major isle of Edaesmyd--and roughly equivalent to Spanish)
Nordic (old common, akin to anglo-saxon/old english)[/sblock]

Calendar:
[sblock]After the end of the Twenyahrs War, a new calendar was begun. The current year of reckoning in Teggest is 62 AV. Sixty-two years "after victory." Most of the written records and logs before victory were burnt during the war and the sieges on the major cities of Gorles, Daroln, and Teggest. Such records are rare and are considered gems of information by not only the realm's beaurocrats but also by those who covet hidden or lost knowledge.

*Winter*
Illot
Ladot
Freyot
Tinuvot

*Spring*
Madrot
Veylot
Narot
Othot

*Summer*
Hearot
Steot
Errot
Revot

*Autumn*
Galarot
Drendot
Unkot
Xylot

There are nine days to a week: Erroday, Madraday, Tinuday, Drendday, Hearthday, Laduday, Revoday, Steckday, and Othoday. There are three weeks to a month. Months follow a lunar cycle, the waxing and waning of the moon.[/sblock]

History:
[sblock]There are 12 kingdoms on the major isle of Edaesmyd.  The main noble House and racial or cultural make-up of each realm is indicated in parenthesis behind the kingdom name: Arrund (Aupert, human), Edaesmyd (Edain, human), Bourdesmyd (Bourdain, human), Marrund (Marne for humans and Orebiter for dwarves), Isle Jorunne (Jorn, human), Gwyund (Guin, primarily human and orc barbarian tribes), Orrund (Orff, druids), Taesmyd (Tespern, human), Loend (Loene, halfling), Thyund (Thaine, halfling), and Barrund (Blunde, human, and a nameless gnomish underground), Thierna (Telandil, elf). 

Arrund is an arid region of rolling plains to the south of Edaesmyd and aspires to conquer her neighbors. To this end, Arrund and Edaesmyd fought a war which lasted 19 years, the Twenyahrs War, and ended 62 years ago. At the war’s end, Edaesmyd won a final victory on the Westnoch Plain outside the city of Teggest’s West Bar. The victory ended the Arrundian siege of Teggest and sent Edaesmyd’s rival home to Arrund. When a peace was worked out to the satisfaction of all parties involved, Edaesmyd retained not only her own lands but also encroached a day’s march south, some 20 miles, into what had previously been Arrundian territory. Additionally, the Arrundian king was forced to send his second son to the capital city of Edaesmyd, Teggest, as captive and proof of his future peaceful intent toward Edaesmyd. Though House Edain also sent a member of the royal household, they sent only their first daughter. The terms of the peace thus heavily favoring Edaesmyd, Arrund took slight to the accord and there has been lingering tension between the two nations since the treaty was signed 62 years ago. A second source of contention has been the renaming and renumbering of the realm’s common calendar. In particular, the term “After Victory” seems to Arrund to be a gross slight.

The bully kingdom of the North is Gwyund, who unsuccessfully tried three generations ago to invade her southern neighbor, Orrund. Only the treacherous and rocky highlands of Orrund’s northern border saved her from Gwyundian conquer. In what has become legend, the Gwyund army recklessly attempted a winter crossing of the mountains between Gwyund and Orrund after Edaesmyd refused King Guin’s army passage into Orrund from the north and east. The Gwyundian army foundered in the hillocks of the narrow valley between the North and South forks of the Isenford River and, having no other recourse, fed upon their own dead in order to survive. Though none now remain to tell this tale, the story has been passed down via oral tradition from the mouths of the 200 men who survived the fell winter of 1316 B.V. (before victory). Gwyund now eyes Isle Jorunne as its next conquest and has busily been fortifying her seaward keeps, that she might soon wage war on House Jorn. 

Edaesmyd itself is the crown jewel of the area; the entire isle takes its name after House Edain and the kingdom of Edaesmyd. Bordered on the west by River Eddyrn and on the east by River Tegyrn, Edaesmyd enjoyed fertile soil, bountiful forests, and seems the bosom of the world. A peaceful realm, Edaesmyd has no designs on expanding her borders yet is know for her folks’ ferocity when the cry for defense is raised. Fortified citadels run the north-south length of River Eddyrn, testament to a war ages past and now long forgotten, waged against the old Kingdom of Phyund. When Phyund suffered defeat at the hands of House Edain, King Phylund saw his family killed and his kingdom cut into modern-day Taesmyd, Thyund, and Barrund. 

Loeund is a quiet, backwoods area seldom bothered by any and largely left out of the feuding and politics of the region. Loeund, because of its many extensive and hidden inlets and coves, enjoys a sea economy unrivaled by any other kingdom in the region. As the area is known for its fog and chill, damp weather, few travel to Loeund, but this is to the liking of its ruler and folk.

Bourdesmyd and Edaesmyd are staunch allies and have long been intermarried. Bourdesmyd, on its central border along River Tegyrn, grows red grapes and is famed throughout the region for its fine wines. Bourdainian folk are oft ridiculed throughout the region for their thick accents and foppish attire.

Marrund, on the extreme northern border of this portion of the realm, is a kingdom of mountainous terrain heavily settled by those who love stone: dwarves and gnomes. Long known for its craft of arms, armor, and jewelry, ships leave Marrund’s southernmost port loaded with Marrundian commodity and sail a short journey around the Bourdesmyd Horn into the deep bay that separates Bourdesmyd from Gwyund. Marrundian merchants see their wares loaded onto barges, which float down the length of River Tegyrn, stopping at each Citadel and town to hawk their merchandise.

Orrund, in which both the North and South Fork of the River Isenford flow, is mountainous along her northern reach, yet flat and tempid at her border by Loeund and the sea. The terrain along Orrund’s coast is a series of cliffs that drop sharply into the ocean. Orrund, like Marrund, is also famed for her ore and mining. The lodes are found to the north and south of Isenford, a coastal town held in high regard for her mining as well as Larwudu, an ancient home of druidic activity. 

The Isle of Thierna, heavily forested and thick with enchantment, is the ancestral home to elves.  Though the Isle resides a mere 50 miles off the southern coast of the realm, it is said that the way to Thierna is secret and that those uninvited never return home to tell their tale of woe.  Whether or no an elf hails as a native of Thierna, it is a prime obligation of every elf within the realm to make a pilgrimage at least once during their life to the Isle.  Lovers of the sea, Thiernan elves are master shipwrights whose craft is oft imitated but seldom faithfully reproduced.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 6, 2006)

The rod of seven parts! I can't resist....   

CB, in this space I'll be working on a character sheet for *Baliss Trek*, half-orc ranger. I envision a surprisingly kindhearted urban warrior who constantly gets drawn into conflicts he doesn't want. Nonetheless, though he may not start the fights, he is all too good at finishing them. He speaks in a guttural voice which often causes others to underestimate his intelligence. He'll focus on being a melee ranger, with the requisite two-weapon fighting skills...I'm thinking handaxe and short sword, maybe. He may multiclass a bit into a few levels of fighter somewhere down the road. My vision for the character's appearance is derived from the following pic:







Posting requirements are not a problem for me. Watch this space for more detail, I'll have everything up and ready for your consideration by 12/10. Thanks for running this game!   

-Malvoisin
==============================================================
*Baliss 'Two-Blades' Trek*
Male Half-Orc Ranger 1
CG Medium Humanoid (Orc)
Init +2; Darkvision 60 ft.; Listen +5 Spot +5
Languages: Common, Orcish, Hellenic
---------------------------------------------------------------------
AC 15, touch 12, flat-footed 13 (+3 armor, +2 Dex)
hp 10 (1d8 HD)
Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +2
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Speed 30 ft.
Melee
One-Handed: Battle Axe +4 (1d8+3/x3)
Two-Handed: Battle Axe +0 (1d8+3/x3),
Hand Axe -4 (1d6+1/x3)
Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)
Ranged
Light Crossbow +3 (1d8/19-20/x2) 80'

Atk Options: Power Attack
Favored Enemy Humanoid (Human) +2
Base Atk +1; Grp +4
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Abilities: Str 16 (+3), Dex 14 (+2), Con 14 (+2), Int 12 (+1) Wis 14 (+2), Cha 8 (-1)

SQ: Wild Empathy
Feats: Power Attack, Track
Skills: Search +4, Spot +5, Listen +5, Move Silently +5, Handle Animal +2, Heal +4, Knowledge (Nature) +3, Survival +5, Knowledge (Geography) +2, Hide +5, Climb +5

Possessions: Battle Axe, Hand Axe, Dagger (2), Sap, Light Crossbow, Bolts (20), Studded Leather;
---------------------------------------------------------------
Appearance/Personality

"What'yoo lookin' at?" The guttural voice emanates like a rockslide from the large framed half-orc that stares at you, unblinking, with dark glittering eyes. Baliss 'Two-Blades' Trek stands a shade over 6'2" and his powerful frame tips the scales at 225 pounds. His grayish skin, sloped brow, pointed ears, and jutting jaw easily mark his mixed racial heritage. His coarse black hair recedes badly, leaving his pate nearly bald, but Baliss makes up for it by letting his mane grow well past his collar in the back. He wears a well-kept jerkin of studded leather over a simple cotton tunic and trousers; well-worn leather boots reach up past his thick calf muscles. The pair of axes at Baliss' hips intimate that this is not someone to be trifled with...even moreso when he talks to the weapons (the battleaxe he names 'Thag' and the handaxe 'Garthak'...'Please' and 'Thank-You' when translated from orcish to common). A pair of daggers and light crossbow complete the ranger's armaments.

Baliss' imposing presence and fearsome combat prowess belie the compassionate and noble soul within. While he may project a surly and gruff front (exacerbated by his gravelly voice and uncultured speech pattern), his friends know that there is no one more loyal and true. Baliss dreams one day of a life free of violence and strife; a life where he can settle down with a garden, wine cellar, and library. But, for now, he knows his strength and weapon skill are a necessary evil which afford him the best chance to accumulate enough wealth to make his dream a reality. He sometimes grows sad, filled with regret over the blood he has spilled in his lifetime...if only he weren't so good at spilling it.

Background

Little is known of Baliss' history, and that's just how he likes it. Most folks hold that he originally came down from northern Gwyund while still barely out of his teens. The fact that he fluently speaks the Hellenic tongue would seem to indicate that he's spent some time amongst the barbarian tribes of that hated land, and lends credence to that view. Though none would dare say so to his face, many people assume that Baliss is the product of a forced consumation, though there are yet a few dreamers who can imagine a human and an orc living out a love story. Most assume the ranger wound up in Teggett because he was running from something...an old score, a vendetta...or maybe he just wanted to start over with a life free from violence. Local prejudices prevented him from finding more honorable work, however. He was forced to take up arms to earn a wage, as a guard, bountyhunter, mercenary...sometimes killer. Whatever job paid. He stays now at The Wilted Rose, but spends a lot of time at The Golden Cockatrice, keeping his ears open for work opportunities. He finds the petrified patron by the cockatrice coop unfortunate, but Frane and Vaja have always treated him with respect. For Baliss, that's good enough.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey CB. I'd be interested in this game. I'll probably throw together an arcane caster concept...haven't decided on Wizard/Sorcoror yet. 

*Rowan Aledown, halfling conjurer*

[sblock]
*Rowan Aledown*

Rowan stands just over three feet tall, with a weight of some thirty pounds. He has a thick mop of curly brown hair, and matching nut-brown eyes. He is of average build for a halfling, neither too slim nor too chubby. He dresses in simple traveling clothes of rough-spun wool and cotton, and usually wears derby style hat, which he can often be seen twirling between his hands. He carries a carved walking stick of heavy, polished hardwood, which doubles as a stout club in times of trouble.

Aledown is a troublemaker, and comes from a long line of troublemakers. He also has an extremely high opinion of himself, considering himself something of a mastermind. He has a somewhat short temper, especially for a halfling, and as his surname implies he has a fondness for imbibing fermented drinks.

Rowan was raised in a small community in Loeund, his parents the owners of a tavern and brewery. As a young halfling, he learned the ways of his parent’s trade, though he never paid much attention. Although an intelligent lad, Rowan would always rather be off playing and pranking then putting any effort into actual work.

Despite all this, Rowan’s home life was good. He had caring and loving parents, and he got away with just about anything. But one fateful day, his life took an unforeseen turn. Playing a prank that cost an old bearded traveler his beard, Rowan learned a severe lesson about his troublemaking nature. The man turned out to be a wizard, and in his outrage over the prank, destroyed the Rowan’s tavern and home, burning them to the ground. When that was done, the wizard nabbed Rowan, and forced the young halfling into servitude in the wizard’s manor. The wizard, Farenard Graycloak, was a cruel, evil man…he would often whip and torture the fee-spirited Rowan for his lack of discipline. Still, Rowan managed to learn some of the ways of magic from his despised master, and eventually managed to escape from the guarded estate to start his own life.

As it has only been a short time since his escape, Rowan still watches over his shoulder often, expecting his former master to show up and have his revenge upon him at any time. Still, the carefree life of a wandering hedge wizard seems to suit Rowan well. He has regained some of his once cheerful disposition. He looks forward to the day when he can learn enough spellcraft to no longer have to worry about an enemy from his past.


```
[b]Neutral Good Halfling Male[/b]
Wizard 1 (Conjurer)
XPs:

[b]Stats[/b]
Str	10	(+0) 	(4 points, -2 racial)
Dex	16	(+3)	(6 points, +2 racial)
Con	14	(+2)	(6 points)
Int	16	(+3)	(10 points)
Wis	12	(+1)	(4 points)
Cha	10	(+0)	(2 points)

[b[General[/b]
HP: 		6
AC: 		14	(10 base + 1 size + 3 dex)
Initiative: 	+3
Move:		20’


[b]Combat[/b]
BAB:			+0[size=1]
Melee:			+1	
Ranged:			+4
Thrown/Sling:		+5

      Club, melee		+1 (1d4/x2)
      Club, thrown		+5 (1d4/x2)
      Dagger, thrown		+5 (1d3/19-20)[/size]

[b]Saves:[/b][size=1]
Fort:	+5	(0 base + 2 con + 1 race + 2 familiar)
Ref:	+4	(0 base + 3 dex + 1 race)
Wil:	+4	(2 base + 1 wis + 1 race)
+2 racial bonus on saving throws vrs. Fear[/size]

[b]Skills:[/b][size=1]
Climb				+2	(0 ranks, +0 str, +2 race)
Concentration			+6	(4 ranks, +2 con)
Craft, Alchemy			+5	(2 ranks, +3 int)
Craft, Brewing			+5	(2 ranks, +3 int)
Decipher Script			+4	(1 ranks, +3 int)
Hide				+7	(0 ranks, +3 dex, +4 size)
Jump				+2	(0 ranks, +0 str, +0 race)
Knowledge, Arcana			+5	(2 ranks, +3 int)
Knowledge, Dungeoneering		+4	(1 rank, +3 int)
Knowledge, Local			+5	(2 ranks, +3 int)
Knowledge, Nature			+5	(2 ranks, +3 int)
Listen				+5	(0 ranks, +1 wis, +2 race, +2 familiar)
Move Silently			+5	(0 ranks, +3 dex, +2 race)
Spellcraft				+7	(4 ranks, +3 int)
Spot				+3	(0 ranks, +1 wis, +2 familiar)[/size]

[b]Languages:[/b][size=1]
- Common
- Halfling
- Gaelic
- Goblin
- Draconic[/size]

[b]Feats:[/b][size=1]
- Scribe Scroll
- Eschew Materials[/size]

[b]Class Features:[/b][size=1]
- Spells (arcane, prepared)
- Scribe Scroll feat
- Familiar/Familiar Benefits
- Specialization: Conjuration
- Barred Schools: Necromancy, Evocation[/size]


[b]Racial Features:[/b][size=1]
- Small Size
- Athletic: +2 to climb, jump and move silently checks
- +1 racial bonus on all saves
- +2 morale bonus on saves vrs. fear
- +1 attack bonus with thrown weapons and slings
- +2 racial bonus to listen checks[/size]

[b]Arms, Armor and Equipment:[/b][size=1]
Club (Walking stick)				-	1.5lb
4 daggers					2gp	2.0lb
Traveler’s Clothing				1gp	Worn
- 9gp (hidden pockets)			-	0.09lb
Backpack					2gp	0.5lb
- Bedroll					1sp	1.25lb
- Lamp, common				1sp	1lb
- Oil, 6 pints				6sp	6lb
- Sacks, 2					2sp	0.25lb
- Waterskin				1gp	1lb
- Spellbook				-	3lb
Pouch, belt				1gp	0.125lb
- Chalk, 3 pieces				3cp	-----
- Flint & steel				1gp	-----
- 1gp, 9 sp, 7 cp				-	0.17lb
				

		Encumberance: [b]Light[/b]		< 17lb					
[/size]

[b]Spellbook:[/b][size=1]
[b]Level 0 –[/b] Resistance, Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Read Magic, Daze, Ghost Sound,
Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation
[b]Level 1 – [/b]Mage Armor, Sleep. Grease, Summon Monster I, Charm Person, Protection from Evil[/size]

[b]Memorized Spells:[/b][size=1]
[b]Level 0 –[/b] Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
[b]Level 1 –[/b] Sleep, Summon Monster I, Grease[/size]


[b]Grinai, rat familiar[/b]				100gp	
[size=1]Tiny Animal; HD 1, hp 3; Init +2; Speed 15ft, climb 15ft, swim 15ft; Armor Class 15, touch 14,
flat-footed 13; Attack +2 (1d3-4); Saves: Fort +2, Ref +4, Wil +3; Abilities: Str 2, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 6,
Wis 12, Cha 2; Skills: balance +10, Climb +12, Hide +16, Move Silently +10, Swim +10; Feats: Stealthy,
Weapon Finesse; SQ: Low-light vision, scent; Special: Alertness, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathetic Link[/size]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 6, 2006)

I believe I was promised dragon gods, what happened to falling asleep over the Draconomicon?  Alas.

I'm leaning towards a cleric, of some kind or other, perhaps of the luckmaiden (suitable for a gambling hall).  Are the "weapons allowed" under the pantheons bonus proficiencies?  restrictions?  more sort of guidelines?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 6, 2006)

To me, this sounds pretty neat! I especially enjoy the wealth of world info.

I have many character ideas...looks like we have a melee ranger and an arcane caster down so far. To this, I tentatively posit a roguey/tricksey character, or perhaps a druidical sort.

Questions!

Recognizing that it's not explicitly on the list of sourcebooks, how do you feel about the half-fey template? I believe it's available online as well as through one of the iterations of WotC monsterbooks. If you like, I would be willing to take the cosmic risk of posting it here. 

What rules for Wildshape are you using? The older "wildshape is based on polymorph" rules, or the revised "wildshape is based on alternate form" rules? It has some bearing on druid design decisions... Also, again, it's not mentioned on yer list, but Player's Handbook 2 has a variant druid ability called Shapechanging, which might be fun to try out if it's allowable.

Cheers!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 6, 2006)

Please do feel free to nab a placeholder for a character sheet, Malvoisin.  I can easily check your OP in this thread for updates.  And I know how it goes when creating a character over a period of a few days, so I will be sure to check for last minute updates to everyone's submissions come Sunday.  Multiple character concepts are okay, too.  If you do that, though, you might indicate which is your favorite submission.

With five to seven PC slots, I will pick one each of the major "needs"--melee, arcane, divine, thief, and then will fill in as needed.  I'm a sucker for a well-written concept, humor, or anything that seems to take into account the setting.

You know what, with me having just had the baby and then immediately afterward moved up to the beach, I never did write up my dragon inclusions.  If someone wants to submit something but is willing to hold off, I will nab my notes and invest some time today to type up a few included dragon gods.  When I wrote the OP for the thread, I copied and pasted from my existing hard drive files and amended a few dates.  Give me until later today to type up what I have for dragon info and I will make it available for players to select from.  I'll add the Draconomicon to the (very short) list of allowable sourcebooks.

If you want to go half-fey, why not just go full fey from the MM?  If someone wants to take a race with a LA, what I could do is allow it but then you'd owe me character levels until you reach the LA threshhold.  For example, you want to play something with a LA of +2.  You start out as just that race, declare which character class slot you intend to fill in the future, and then sit tight during play until you have enough XP to start taking levels, which for LA 2 would be at third level.  The setting is humanocentric, I confess.  I also do prefer PHB races, but material from the MM is allowable.  If someone has something they're dying to try out you can work from the MM to get the concept flowing.  I'm not saying I would automatically select such a concept, but I understand the desire to try new things.

I won't DM info that I don't own, and PHB II is not a book I have.  Sorry.  But I can look up the core info for you and let you know what I want with regard to wildshape later today.  My MM is on the bookshelf in the baby's room.  I'll need to wait until after she wakes up to fetch it to look up druid wildshape info.  Hang tight for an answer, please.  Mornings are a bit busy here for me, as I'm sure they are for most of you.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 6, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm leaning towards a cleric, of some kind or other, perhaps of the luckmaiden (suitable for a gambling hall).  Are the "weapons allowed" under the pantheons bonus proficiencies?  restrictions?  more sort of guidelines?




Forgot to reply to this until just now.  You won't be in the Golden Cockatrice for more than the start of the adventure and it's not really meant to be a base of operations for the party (though I'm open to it being whatever the players need or want it to be).  You should therefore consider the entire pantheon open for selection.  The weapons allowed in the pantheon block descriptions are restrictions, yes, but the adventure is written to be a fairly lengthy campaign so I'm willing to be flexible.  As long as I feel it's not totally out of character for the deity listed, I'll work with you if you feel your character idea absolutely must have a certain weapon.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 6, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Forgot to reply to this until just now.  You won't be in the Golden Cockatrice for more than the start of the adventure and it's not really meant to be a base of operations for the party (though I'm open to it being whatever the players need or want it to be).  You should therefore consider the entire pantheon open for selection.  The weapons allowed in the pantheon block descriptions are restrictions, yes, but the adventure is written to be a fairly lengthy campaign so I'm willing to be flexible.  As long as I feel it's not totally out of character for the deity listed, I'll work with you if you feel your character idea absolutely must have a certain weapon.




I understand the Cockatrice is just a starting point, but I still liked the connection anyways.  And I do need to come up with a reason for a cleric to be there in the first place    

The main reason I asked about the weapons was that it seems like a fair number of them have rather strange lists.  Like the winged son and the death maiden have no melee weapons at all on their lists.  But I'll wait for the dragon gods and see what happens before I start negotiations.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 6, 2006)

Have amended the pantheon to include that clerics get simple weapons as per the PHB but may also select from items under "weapons allowed" list.  I can tell it'll be good for the setting just to have it vetted during character selection.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 6, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Have amended the pantheon to include that clerics get simple weapons as per the PHB but may also select from items under "weapons allowed" list.  I can tell it'll be good for the setting just to have it vetted during character selection.




That'll make more sense then.  Sorry to be picky, but we'll work together to polish off your setting.  Now. . . let's move on to geography     Assuming you count Thierna and Isle Jorunne (which I assume to be off the coast as well) you actually have 12 countries.

Do you have a map?  I was trying to piece one together myself, and wanted to check whether I had the lay of the land correct.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm interested.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a map, yes.  You'll laugh when you see it.  It's loaded onto the second computer, which at the moment is in the laundry room and doesn't have internet access.     I'll see what I can do to tote it to this thread.

Thierna is the large isle to the south of the realm.  Isle Jorunne is on the west coast.  I have more than 12 countries, indeed.  There's an entire second continent off to the south filled with more countries and more adventure.  This reminds me--I need to post homebrew languages too.  I have them and will get them up later.

There is one change to the map.  The Isle of Neu Thierna is just plain Thierna.  The bit of history that caused Thierna to morph into Neu Thierna hasn't happened yet.  The land entitled "Thierna" on the map should therefore be considered part of Arrund.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 6, 2006)

You're right I laughed. 

I was born around Eardaeslund.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 6, 2006)

Yup, that's me.  Inveterate thief.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 6, 2006)

*Maelicent, the Gudwulf*

Goblin Ranger 1
NE Small humanoid (goblinoid)
*Init* +5; *Senses* Spot +6, Listen +6
Darkvision 60 ft.
*Languages* Goblin, Common
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*AC* 18, touch 15, flat-footed 14
*hp* 10 (1d8 HD)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +6, *Will* +2
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Spd* 30 ft.
*Melee* greatsword +2 (1d10+1) or handaxe +2 (1d4+1) or spiked gauntlet +2 (1d3+1)
*Ranged* composite longbow +6 (1d6)
*Base Atk* +1; Grp -4
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Chr 8
*Feats* Track, Point Blank Shot
*Skills* *Skills* Hide +11, Listen +6, Knowledge (geography) +2, Move Silently +11, Ride +10, Spot +6, Survival +6
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Possessions* Explorer's outfit, studded leather armor, buckler, composite longbow, 40 arrows, greatsword, handaxe, 2 cold iron spiked gauntlets, 2 daggers, backpack, bedroll, chalk, flint & steel, 3 sacks, waterskin.
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Treasure* 14.57 gp
*Experience* 0
––––––––––––––––––––––––– 
*Height* 3' 1" *Weight* 40 lbs
[sblock=Appearance]Standing barely waist-high to a human, Maelicent is nonetheless disconcerting when first seen. Little of the goblin's dark ochre flesh can be distinguished through the motley assemblage of leather bits, cloth wrappings and black metal he wears. While the small warrior has made an attempt at symmetry while putting together his piecemeal array of clothing and armor, it remains largely half-hazard in appearance. Layers of stained russet colored fabrics, trimmed with bits of fur and stitched together with sinew form a long sleeved overcoat of sorts. Beneath it Maelicent wears a boiled leather breastplate studded with black iron jacks and embossed with an abstract depiction of a snarling wolf's head in red. The goblin's arms are adequately protected by a pair of wickedly barbed blackened iron gauntlets peeking from beneath his tattered sleeves. The details of the goblin's face are hard to distinguish due to the shadows cast upon it by the large boiled leather cap he sports atop his head. Affixed with a pair of upright sharpened boars tusks and trimmed with a mesh of iron chain, it helps to keep the small warrior's head upon his shoulders during battle. An assortment of weapons, some easily distinguishable and some less so, form suspicious bulges beneath Maelicent's clothing. The most disconcerting fact about Maelicent's appearance however is that it is usually unheralded, as the goblin remains as hard to notice as a snake moving through the grass.[/sblock][sblock=Background]Maelicent had trained with the other males since early childhood in the proud military tradition of the Gudwulf tribe. He'd learned the art of the shield, spear and bow alongside his six brothers. The young goblin had drilled in group tactics, been taught to hide himself and patiently wait for hours in ambush alongside his gangmates. Maelicent's had proudly underwent the rite of adulthood the previous year with his best friend Grimshaaw at his side. He'd subsequently sworn the blood oath with his gangmates before the assembled kinsmen beneath the auspices of Chief Hortenz and his wife Aezza, the tribe's witch. He'd never been prouder in his life.

Following his official indoctrination into the Tribeland's military force, Maelicent's gang was assigned their first commission as warren-warders; a tour which was supposed to last a year. If his sergeant, an old brutish shrew named Kurdven, found his gang's service to be satisfactory then the young goblin could have looked forward to a tour of duty as one of Tribelands perimeter-wardens. Two more years of faithful service and he would have been eligible for duty amongst the esteemed Gudwulf raiding warbands. If his exploits amongst their number caught the eye of one of the Chief's lieutenants then Maelicent might even be considered for training amongst the tribe's elite warriors, the Thunder-riders; the military's mounted worg-rider division. The young goblin dreamed of nothing less grand.

Never in his wildest dreams however did Maelicent imagine what would bring about the end of all such hopes. It started simply enough; a horn call warning of trespassers entering the Tribelands. Maelicent's gang was put on alert along with all other members of the military; his gang would remain so until the all-clear was sounded. Somewhere nearby traps were being set, troops were being deployed and ambushes were being prepared; all pre-planned defenses set off by the simple horn call. The first hint of a problem soon followed in the form of another horn-call signaling a retreat off the perimeter-warders. Maelicent and his gangmates were suddenly on edge and nervous. Would they possibly see battle on that day? Would they bleed in defense of the Tribelands? There yet remained many more defensive lines of entrenched warriors waiting in ambush with a network of traps protecting all advances into the warrens. It seemed unlikely.

Too soon however, another horn-call announced that the second perimeter had been breached. Panic began to grip the inhabitants of the warrens; Maelicent and his gangmates did their best to maintain order.  Sergeant Kurdven soon appeared, informing the young warders that the invaders were a gang of small giant-kin; humans and dwarves most likely. It sounded ludicrous; a gang only totaled 4 to 8 individuals. How could they have possibly penetrated through two lines of defense in so short a time? It would mean that they'd bested nearly two score goblin warders. Very quickly however, the Thunder-riders were ordered to saddle their mounts and head out of the warrens at the behest of the Chief. Nothing could surely stand against their vicious onslaught.

Something did; and kept coming.

The witch was frantically trying to divine these invaders' weakness while her husband ordered the women and children to flee down into the underdark through the secret tunnels. Maelicent's gang was ordered to hold their ground at the warren's gate to buy their fleeing kinsmen time to escape. Maelicent and his trembling gangmates didn't have to wait long to meet their fate. Like gods upon the earth they strode forth, with nary a sign of fear or remorse in their eyes. Their footfalls left a trail of blood in their wake and the air around them hummed with power as they approached. Fire, lightning and other eldritch forces that Maelicent had no names for danced along their bodies and bared weapons. The young goblin had never seen anything the likes of these folk, they were the stuff of legend; they were *Adventurers*.

Maelicent and his gangmates didn't last long against the otherworldly might of such beings. Be it either luck, indifference or perhaps a mere oversight the young goblin was left bleeding but alive in the invaders' wake. The carnage went on for many hours it seemed, though it was likely only a few minutes. The young goblin, left unable to move, was forced to lay amongst his dead gangmates and stare at the death rictus upon his dear friend Grimshaaw's charred face. From deep within the warrens Maelicent heard the crack of thunder and felt the shaking of the earth beneath his prone body. The Gudwulf tribe seemed doomed. The proud Tribelands would fall and nothing but blood soaked earth and ashes would be left of his world.

When the adventurers left, they stepped over Maelicent's broken body as easily and casually as when they'd entered the Tribelands. With great difficulty, the young goblin lifted his broken and bleeding body and crawled out into the light to catch a glimpse of the Harbingers of Death as they departed. He knew he was meant to turn around and crawl back into the comforting shadows of the warrens, but something made him stay where he was. There would be survivors in hiding down in the underdark, somewhere. They'd be determined, as always, to move elsewhere, lick their wounds, count their numbers and begin anew. Maelicent saw no point in joining them. He'd seen mortals, not terribly unlike himself, wield powers previously undreamed of. The full might of the Gudwulf tribe had broken against the advance of the invaders like water upon a ship's prow. Crawling around in the dirt, breeding a new generation of warriors who in turn he'd teach to fight with the same paltry skills and tactics he'd been taught seemed ludicrous now. More than he'd ever dreamed possible existed out there, outside of the Tribelands; a might he himself could, would learn to wield in time. Then perhaps he'd have something worthy to teach the next generation of the once proud Gudwulf tribe.

Maelicent picked himself up off the ground with difficulty but with a fierce new resolve in his heart. He took an uncertain step into a larger world as he set off in search of a new dream; he would become an Adventurer.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

I am the only one that has ever noticed that when the DM lists approved resources for building PCs, nobody ever pays attention to them? We players are a sneaky group, by and large it seems.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 6, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> stuff and pic




Something cool about that picture - that's the artist himself being captured. I emailed him once talking about his dnd art and he said that's his face.

That is all. Carry on.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 6, 2006)

I have an idea for a halfling Druid I'd love to play, if you have another spot open.

EDIT: Incidentally, I love the "England as fantasy land" schtick. Genius!


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 6, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I am the only one that has ever noticed that when the DM lists approved resources for building PCs, nobody ever pays attention to them? We players are a sneaky group, by and large it seems.



I only said what I'd originally had in mind for the character. I offered to change its class build to something more suitable if desired.  

I most enjoy making a character that is original and unique if at all possible. Being told that I'm limited to the Player's Handbook races and classes just doesn't get my creative juices flowing. I've been DMing for years and have role-played dozens if not hundreds of NPC humans, elves, dwarves and halflings with the full range of PHB class combinations. When I finally have the opportunity to play a character of my own I'm already sick of all the stock character concepts; I want to play something *new* and *different*.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 6, 2006)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I only said what I'd originally had in mind for the character. I offered to change its class build to something more suitable if desired.




I don't think he was trying to pick on you specifically or anything.  It's just a common occurance if you hang around here long enough.  It always seems innocent enough, a template here, a class there, a quibble over clerical weapon selections and then a few posts later someone wants to play a half-illithid warforged ninja with the vow of poverty.

It doesn't matter what the original book list is, someone eventually wants to bend it.  I think it must be human nature.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 6, 2006)

And what, might I ask, is wrong with a half-illithid warforged ninja with Vow of Povery? Other than the astounding amount of stupid, that is.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 6, 2006)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> And what, might I ask, is wrong with a half-illithid warforged ninja with Vow of Povery? Other than the astounding amount of stupid, that is.



Does it still hunger for brains?


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 6, 2006)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> And what, might I ask, is wrong with a half-illithid warforged ninja with Vow of Povery? Other than the astounding amount of stupid, that is.




Problems?
-Ninja is a crappy class
-I doubt you can apply the half-illithid template to a construct
-No unarmed damage bonus.  Go monk instead.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 6, 2006)

Ambrus--what a deliciously hilarious background.  Thank you for injecting a good dose of humor into my morning.  I don't have any problems with Maelicent as written.  If selected, I can help you determine what area of the setting you want to be from.  I'm sorry, but I'm not allowing either of the classes you envision for Maelicent.  Please pick from the sourcebook list.  Multiclassing will be allowed without the XP penalty.  Barbarian sounds like it might be an interesting fit for Maelicent, that or straight up either rogue or fighter as his first level.  Regardless of future path, I do get from the background that you intend him to fill a melee slot, right?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 6, 2006)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> I have an idea for a halfling Druid I'd love to play, if you have another spot open.




After recruiting closes, I'll select characters.  You have as much of a chance as anyone of getting one of those slots--none have been spoken for or are reserved.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't think he was trying to pick on you specifically or anything.  It's just a common occurance if you hang around here long enough.  It always seems innocent enough, a template here, a class there, a quibble over clerical weapon selections and then a few posts later someone wants to play a half-illithid warforged ninja with the vow of poverty.
> 
> It doesn't matter what the original book list is, someone eventually wants to bend it.  I think it must be human nature.





What he said...I was just pointing out how all of us try to bend the rules. I've been guilty of it too!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 6, 2006)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I only said what I'd originally had in mind for the character. I offered to change its class build to something more suitable if desired.




Not wanting to put words into Rhun's mouth, but that comment seems more directed at DMs, eh?  DMs often end up saying no, no, no at first, only to find themselves saying okay, okay, okay later.     But players certainly do have a way of finaggling for extras.      Just part and parcel of the game.  It used to bug me until I realized that it's really more about people getting excited over their character concept and wanting to tweak things.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 6, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Regardless of future path, I do get from the background that you intend him to fill a melee slot, right?



I'm glad you liked the background; I must admit I had a great deal of fun writing it. The character is supposed to be a melee character, though I was hoping that he'd develop a flashier fighting style beyond simple fighter feat type stuff. He learnt that kind of gritty fighting amongst his own kind; know he's aiming to figure out how to have his sword blade burst into flames at will and leap dozens of yards through the air. That's why I'd been thinking of those classes. I might be able to do something similar with a fighter/sorcerer/eldricht knight type of build. It requires some thought to make it viable though.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 6, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> After recruiting closes, I'll select characters.  You have as much of a chance as anyone of getting one of those slots--none have been spoken for or are reserved.




Oh excellent. I've wanted to play a kindly old midgit tree-hugger hippie (who occasionally turns into a bear and eats neer-do-wells) for ages now!


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 6, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> Something cool about that picture - that's the artist himself being captured. I emailed him once talking about his dnd art and he said that's his face.
> 
> That is all. Carry on.



That's awesome!   

Thanks for the tidbit.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 6, 2006)

Homebrew language choices are posted.  I do have alphabets for all the languages, even the ones in the PHB.  The file is huge so I will avoid posting it here.  If anyone actually has a yen to see an alphabet for a language their character knows, I can email it to you if your character is selected for play.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 6, 2006)

It will be an honor to play under your wand CB.
I will start working on a character, a weird one indeed


----------



## Kularian (Dec 6, 2006)

I've got some interest,    Bard, most likely, to fill in a 'support' class, though the race I'm not certain of quite yet.  I was leaning gnome because of Favored Class, but if you're doing away with XP penalties...  

I'll see what happens later today when I'm at home and have access to my books.  I can't think without them there, for some reason, hehe.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 6, 2006)

Dragon pantheon information is posted.  

And, yes, I am doing away with XP penalties for multiclassing.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 6, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Dragon pantheon information is posted.




I'll take a look at the Draconomicon tonight and make my choice between rakish gambling priest or the mad doomsayer of the coming power shift.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 6, 2006)

The Madness domain is pretty interesting.  If selected, we could maybe work something out if you want that but don't want to take the one dragon deity that offers it.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 6, 2006)

Wyleck the halfling druid would be a regular at the festhall. After a few visits just to blow off steam, Wyleck found it to be warm and inviting. Even a druid yearns for intelligent conversation now and then. If helping break up the occasional bar fight, or cure the ever-present hangover is the price for such companionship, then it is gladly paid.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 6, 2006)

I do want to see at least a brief character background, plus a few of the more major numbers like ability score assignment, AC, weapon of choice, skills, feat(s), and spells.  It can take a lot of time to post a character sheet in full, so don't worry about doing that.  Unless you want to, which is fine too.  Just cover the basics, please, so I can get some idea what your character is all about.  I likewise don't care how the information is formatted.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 6, 2006)

Aye Aye! Also, is it common in this setting for druids to worship a deity, even if they don't draw power from it?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 6, 2006)

I require deity worship for clerics and paladins.  Druids have the option of worshipping from the pantheon or not.  

Many lay folk in the setting worship at least one member of the pantheon, and often worship all the gods save for the most evil at one time or another as circumstances warrant.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 6, 2006)

CB,

I updated my first post with a couple of paragraphs which detail my character concept more fully. Comments welcome.

I will also soon be fleshing out a brief background which incorporates some of the geography/history of the campaign setting.

Thanks!
Mal


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Phud : Male Half-Orc Sorcerer 1*

[sblock]*Phud*
*Male Half-Orc Sorcerer 1*
*Alignment:* True Neutral 
*Height:* 6' 10''
*Weight:* 340#
*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Brown
*Age:* 15

*Str:* 20 (+5) [16 points, +2 racial]
*Dex:* 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Con:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Int:* 6 (-2) [0 points, -2 racial]
*Wis:* 8 (-1) [0 points]
*Cha:* 14 (+2) [10 points, -2 racial]

*Class and Racial Abilities:*
+2 Str, -2 Int, -2 Cha, Darkvision 60 ft., Orc Blood; Summon Familiar.

*Hit Dice:* 1d4+1+3
*HP:* 8
*AC:* 10 (+0 Dex)
*ACP:* +0
*Init:* +0 (+0 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft

*Saves:*
Fortitude +1 [+0 base, +1 Con]
Reflex +0 [+0 base, +0 Dex]
Will +1 [+2 base, -1 Wis]

*BAB/Grapple:* +0/+5
*Melee Atk:* +5
*Ranged Atk:* +0

*Skills:*
Bluff +6 [4 ranks, +2 Cha]

*Feats:*
Toughness

*Languages:* Common, Orc.

*Spell/Day* – 5|4
*Spells Known* DC +2
0th – Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Flare, Ray of Frost
1st – Charm Person, Shocking Grasp

*Equipment*
Traveler’s Outfit (worn)
Familiar (100gp)
Heavy Mace (12gp, 8#, belt)
Belt Pouch (1gp, 0.5#, belt)
6 Darts (3gp, 3#, belt)
Money (4gp, pouch)
------------------------------
Total (120gp, 11.5#)

*Background:* Phud works as a bouncer at the Golden Cockatrice. Although seemingly dull witted, many a patron tries to make nice with the half-orc because he tends to go easy on his friends. At any rate he takes his job seriously and tries to keep the peace. Phud has found that his natural magical talents have come in handy in dealing with surly patrons. He is most often found with his raven companion, Bird, on his shoulder and he sometimes utilizes his heavy mace to knock out the uncooperative patron. There are many who think that Bird is a much better conversationalist then the dull witted Phud.

Companion:
Bird; Male Raven; Tiny Animal; HD 1d8; hp 4; Init +2; Spd 10 ft., fly 40 ft. (average); AC 15 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +1 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 13; BAB +0; Grp -13; Atk/Full Atk +4 melee (claws, 1d2-5/x2); SA -; SQ low-light vision; AL TN; SV Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +4; Str 1, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 6.
Skills & Feats: Bluff +2, Listen +3, Spot +5; Weapon Finesse.
Special: Alertness, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link.
Language: Common.[/sblock]


----------



## BRP2 (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm going to play a weird concept if you don't mind. Kind of a "soulless" fellow who pretty fakes his way to be normal, but at the same time is somewhat a super genius. I'm hoping for a tactician type of player, but I'm not one to metagame, so sorry if his stats are not too great ;o. Will you allow a trait from UA btw? I'm very interested in having something that gives him a small edge in Will saves, but at the cost of Fortitude(+1/-1). Finally, I was wondering if there is any change I could get some Knowledge skills as class-skills, maybe at a cost.

H.L., Male Half-Elf ROG1, N

Here is some basics (sorry if the background information is all mumble-jumble, I'm going to fix it later, tired right now).

[sblock]H. Lewit

Male Half-Elf Rogue 1
True Neutral
Representing BRP

Strength 	8	(-1)
Dexterity 	14	(+2)
Constitution 	10	(+0)
Intelligence 	18	(+4)
Wisdom 	10	(+0)
Charisma 	14	(+2)

Size: 	Medium
Height: 	4' 9"
Weight: 	105 lb
Skin: 	Pale
Eyes: 	Black
Hair: 	Black; Curly; Beardless

H. Lewit is a short and skinny half-elf who looks as if he hasn't been outside for years. From a distance he looks incredibly frail and ill, but with a closer look he is really as healthy as the average human. His fingers are oddly long and his eyes seem dead almost. While he isn't very charming in appearance, his calm and collected nature often gives people the idea that he is incredibly charismatic. H.L. as almost everyone knows him, is simply referred to as an odd one. He is natural genius and is rarely beaten at any type of strategy game he makes an effort to study.

He is very straightforward and honest, but at the same time sneaky and plotting. He seems to favor neither law or chaos, nor good or evil. He usually does whats in his best interest, but not at a great cost to others. He has little remorse for any actions he does, but will always apologize if asked to. He doesn't grow attached to anybody, but he does enjoy people's company and will even work for their best interests, for no real reason, maybe outside entertainment.

H.L. has often been called soulless, because of his alien behavior. A man of nature once told him that he seemed more like an unintelligent animal soul stuck in a man's body than a real person. H.L. has never loved anyone nor has he ever been in a situation where people have loved him. If this is ever brought to his attention, as an insult or otherwise, he simply shrugs, not completely understanding the point. He is fatalistic, but doesn't preach fate. He has no real fear of death, but even he can't prevent the body's natural response to fear.

Despite being so isolated, H.L. has taught himself what he thinks is how a normal person thinks, hoping to succeed in finding fun activities, and will adopt these traits if the situation calls for it. He also knows what people want/need to hear, making him quite charismatic. He never completely abandons his quirkiness even when he does his best to act normal. He will sometimes slip when he hears something he doesn't completely understand, sometimes as basic as a parent explaining their love for their children, and will ask "But, why?".

H.L. has always been a natural Rogue growing up. He has a cat-like curious nature that lead him to sneaking around, learning languages/games/strategy, and taking things apart, which has made him very resourceful. He was(and still is) homeless since he could remember and stole to survive. Nowadays, he hangs around the Golden Cockatrice, convincing people to try their luck at a game of strategy if they are doing bad at games of luck. Every piece of equipment he owns was obtained from this method. He has become quite popular in the area, people always try to guess what the H in his name means or think they can beat him at a game of chess.[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 7, 2006)

Malvoisin, I like Please and Thank You.  I often name my characters' weapon(s).  I guess I like campy-ness.    Half-orcs will meet with some cultural bias in and around Teggest.  Year 62 AV (the current year for those who haven't read the OP in full) in the setting marks the 50th anniversary of an invasion of orcs and undead in Teggest.  There's still a lot of hard feelings to go around.

Tailspinner, I know you said Phud is a bouncer at the Golden Cockatrice, but 400 lbs is _really_ hefty, even for 6'10".  I don't know whether to be impressed or concerned that Phud would fall through every chasm-spanning rope bridge he tries to cross.   

BRP2, your character background reads like a psych eval.  Is Lewit based on someone you know?  I'm sorry, but no, I am not allowing UA material.  I own that book but the material in there isn't what I want for this campaign.  Knowledge (local) is already a rogue skill per the PHB, and that's pretty much what I want to stick with for the rogue class, so again, sorry but no on making other knowledge skills class skills for rogues.

I look forward to reading everyone's character ideas when they start arriving.  Thanks for the submissions thus far.


----------



## BRP2 (Dec 7, 2006)

Okay, I understand, it's fine. Two questions though. In books like Complete Warrior, they mention different methods of using knowledge skills(or other skills for that matter), do you plan to allow those skills be used in those methods? Also, I was curious if you would allow something to represent the character's skill in strategy games like Chess(or whatever games you had in mind) like Profession(betting on his games) or even Perform?. (I don't mean to be annoying, I just want to see all my options ;p )

Anyway, Lewit is based on many personalities from both real life and literature. One prime example(from literature) would be Chauncey Gardiner from the book "Being There", who pretty much has no experience with people and learns everything from watching TV until he becomes an adult. I wouldn't call him evil, at least not at this point anyway. I'm not sure if I described him right, but he is rather more "alien" in thought than psycho. To make things more confusing, he pretty much knows how "crazy" he is. Just a really strange guy with a strange way of thinking really. I'm sorry if he strays far from the natural campaign world, I'll add something that cermets him more into the setting in the final draft.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 7, 2006)

Oh, I didn't mean "psych eval" meanly.  I simply was strongly struck by how the background that you wrote very much reads like it came from a case file.

In past tabletop games when games of chance have been part of the adventure, sometimes we've actually sat at the table and rolled dice to see who won at bones or whatever game was being played.  Games of chance, however, are a pretty far cry from games of strategy like chess.  If such strategy were to come up in a campaign of mine, I would by far and away prefer to see it roleplayed by hand rather than go with mere dice rolling.  If, however, I were going to name a skill from the PHB to cover gambling, I would probably go with Profession (gambling), just as you suggest.  While gambling, I could see skills like Bluff, Sense Motive, or even Disguise Self in play.  But please don't be fooled by the description of the Golden Cockatrice in the Adventure Synopsis--this game may start off in a gambling hall but it sure won't be anywhere near one in short order.  What I'm saying is I'm not sure how useful skill ranks in gambling may be...but, then again, I certainly understand spending skill ranks for no other reason that the character exists fully fleshed out in the player's mind and he/she wants the numbers and stats to match the individual, regardless of utility during play.

I understand wanting to see all available options.  I own Complete Warrior.  It won't be in play for this campaign, but sometime tomorrow I'll pick it up and peruse the section on Knowledge skills that you're asking about.  I'll need to get back to you on that to see if the book is a match for how I already use skills in past games.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 7, 2006)

Garrrrr---it's late and the baby is asleep for the night.  And I forgot to fetch the MM to look up wildshape.  I'm terribly sorry, but that too will need to wait.  I seem to recall playing wildshape more like polymorph, if that helps.  I know I have a preference, I just forget what that preference is.


----------



## BRP2 (Dec 7, 2006)

Yeah, I'm only really interested in just adding flavor to the character, nothing more. I don't intend for the character's gaming skills to be of any importance outside some references in role-playing and maybe to describe what he is doing during his downtime. Anyway, good luck on recruiting. Feel free to post more details about your campaign or house rules, I'll be reading.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 7, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Garrrrr---it's late and the baby is asleep for the night.  And I forgot to fetch the MM to look up wildshape.  I'm terribly sorry, but that too will need to wait.  I seem to recall playing wildshape more like polymorph, if that helps.  I know I have a preference, I just forget what that preference is.





No worries. I've got a couple of other concepts going as well...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 7, 2006)

*Gamad - Male Dwarf Transmuter 1*

[sblock=Character sheet]
Strength	8 (-1)   ;   Dexterity 16 (+3)   ;   Constitution 14 (+2)
Intelligence 18 (+4)   ;   Wisdom 14 (+2)   ;   Charisma 4	(-3)

Alignment: Chaotic Good
Gave up: Enchantment Necromancy
Languages:Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Goblin, Undercommon.

Total Hit Points: 6/6 
Speed: 20 feet  
Armor Class: 13/17 = 10 +3 [dexterity] +4 [Vs. Giants]
Touch AC: 13
Flat-footed: 10

Initiative modifier:	+3	= +3 [dexterity] 
Fortitude save:	+2/+4	= 0 [base] +2 [constitution] +2 [Poison] 
Reflex save:	+3	= 0 [base] +3 [dexterity] 
Will save:	+4/+6	= 2 [base] +2 [wisdom] +2 [Vs. Spells]
Attack (handheld):	-1/0	= 0 [base] -1 [strength] +1 [Vs. Orcs & Goblinoids]
Attack (unarmed):	-1/0	= 0 [base] -1 [strength] +1 [Vs. Orcs & Goblinoids]
Attack (missile):	+3/+4	= 0 [base] +3 [dexterity] +1 [Vs. Orcs & Goblinoids]
Grapple check:	-1	= 0 [base] -1 [strength] 
[sblock=Feats]
Spell Focus (Transmutation)	
Scribe Scroll
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Name(Ability)	Skill Modifier = Ability Modifier + Ranks + Misc. Modifier
Appraise	(Int) 4/6 = +4 +0 +2 (stone&metal)
Balance (Dex*) 3 = +3		
Bluff (Cha) -3 = 	-3		
Climb (Str*) -1 = 	-1		
Concentration (Con) 6 = +2	+4	
Craft Alchemy (Int) 6 = +4	+2	
Diplomacy (Cha) -3 = -3		
Disguise (Cha) -3 = -3		
Escape Artist (Dex*) 3 = +3		
Forgery (Int) 4 = +4		
Gather Information	(Cha) -3 = -3		
Heal (Wis) 2 = +2		
Hide (Dex*) 5 = +3 +2	
Intimidate (Cha) -3 = -3		
Jump (Str*) -7 = -1 +0 -6 [speed 20] 
Knowledge arcana	(Int) 6 = 	+4 +2	
Listen (Wis) 2 = +2		
Move Silently (Dex*) 5 = +3	+2	
Profession (Wis) 4 = +2 +2	
Ride (Dex) 3 = +3		
Search (Int) 4/6 =	+4 +0 +2 (search stone)
Sense Motive (Wis) 2 = +2		
Sleight of Hand (Dex*) 4 = +3 +1	
Spellcraft	 (Int) 8 = +4 +4	
Spot (Wis) 2 = +2		
Survival (Wis) 2 = +2		
Swim (Str**) -1 =	-1		
Use Rope	(Dex) 3 = +3		
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spell Book]
Zero-level Transmuter spells: 4 (3+1) per day 14/16
Resistance, Acid Splash, Detect Poison, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Flare, 
Light, Ray of Frost, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Arcane Mark,
Prestidigitation. 
First-level Transmuter spells: 3 (1+1+1) per day DC:15/17
Enlarge Person, Reduce Person, Magic Weapon, Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor
Endure Elements.

[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial and Class Traits]
*Dwarf:* 
• +2 constitution / -2 charisma (included)
• Can move 20 feet even if in heavy armor
• Darkvision (see 60 feet in pitch-dark)
• Stonecunning (+2 on searching stone, intuit depth) (included)
• +4 to avoid being bullrushed while standing on ground
• +2 racial bonus on saves vs. poison (included)
• +2 racial bonus on saves vs. spells / spell-like abilities (included)
• +1 racial bonus to hit orcs and goblinoids (included)
• +4 dodge bonus on AC against giants (included)
• +4 stability bonus to avoid being tripped/bull rushed standing on ground
• +2 racial bonus on appraise checks if stone/metal (included)
*Wizard (Transmuter):* 
• Familiar / Alertness, etc.
• Bonus Feats (already included)
• High intelligence gains bonus spells daily
• Specialist gets 1 extra transmutation spell/level/day
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
Light load:26 lb. or less
Medium load:27-53 lb.
Heavy load:54-80 lb.
Lift over head:80 lb.
Lift off ground:160 lb.
Push or drag:400 lb.

*Simple Gear:*
Simple Cloth + Robes + Hood.
BackPack 2lb. 
SpellBook	 3lb.
Light Crossbow 4 lb. [On Hamor]
Quarterstaff 4 lb.
Bolts, crossbow (10) 1 lb. [On Hamor]
Map Case 0.5 lb. [On Hamor]
Spell Component Pouch 2 lb.
candles (10) [On Hamor]
Vial of Ink [On Hamor]
Inkpen [On Hamor]
Personal Clay Mug 1 lb. [On Hamor]
Water Skin 4 lb. [On Hamor]

*Magical and Unique Gear:*
Acid Flask 1 lb.
Summon monster I scroll [Scroll Case]

*Wealth:*
Gold: 10
Silver: 7
Copper: 8
[/sblock]
[sblock=Hamor The Donkey]
Size/Type: Medium Animal 
Hit Dice: 2d8+2 (11 hp) 
Initiative: +1 
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares) 
Armor Class: 13 (+1 Dex, +2 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 12 
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+1 
Attack: Bite +1 melee (1d2) 
Full Attack: Bite +1 melee (1d2) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: — 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent 
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +0 
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 4 
Skills: Balance +3, Listen +3, Spot +2 
Feats: Endurance 
Environment: Temperate deserts 
Organization: Solitary 
Challenge Rating: 1/6 
Advancement: — 
Level Adjustment: — 

Equipment:
Riding Saddle 25 lb. ;  Saddle Bags 8 lb.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Appearance]
Size: Medium ; Height: 1.30 m ; Weight: 70 Kg ; Skin: Albino
Eyes: Dark Brown ; Hair: Bald with uncombed beard.
Age: 60, Second Tinuday on the winter month Ladot, 2 AV
[/sblock]
[sblock=BackGround]
Banished from his kin and underground tribe in The dwarven Kingdom of Orebiter, and referred as a walking curse and son of a demon among the mountain dwellers. Gamad is an albino dwarf, suffering from birth defects, his face and body are slightly deformed. 
big ears, un symmetric hands and eyes and a slight hunchback can be seen by naked eye, that is why the spell caster is hooded most of the time.
His kin slaughtered his mother and banished her soul back to the abyss, saying she practiced the dark ways of the arcane and formed bonds with demons, in return for her vile ceremonies the wicked and evil creatures gave the childless woman a gift, she was impregnate. Dwarven stories tell about half-demon half dwarf child that grow in her womb, from those legends and tales Gamad suffered. when the elders saw he inherited the ability to wield the arcane power, he was banished from his home land, accused by the same crimes his mother did. Leaving his home with a swear to the never come back, hooded and hidden from sight, Gamad packed his stuff and memories and traveled to the human lands, there he hoped to meet those who can accept him. 

He arrived to the city of Teggest, where he found refugee and work in a local potions and herbal store, where he can master his alchemy profession.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 7, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Tailspinner, I know you said Phud is a bouncer at the Golden Cockatrice, but 400 lbs is _really_ hefty, even for 6'10".  I don't know whether to be impressed or concerned that Phud would fall through every chasm-spanning rope bridge he tries to cross.




Just using the appropriate tables for height and weight. Height is at max (obviously) and the weight range for that height is 198 to 438 with average at 318. This puts Phud at the high end og the scale but not the heaviest. How about 350? I invisioned him being above average weight for his height. Most bouncers I've ever seen were on the heavy side of the scale.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 7, 2006)

Wyleck
NG Halfling
Druid 1

Str 6 (-2)
Dex 12 (+1)
Con 14 (+2)
Wis 18 (+4)
Int 12 (+1)
Cha 12 (+1)

AC 14 (+2 hide armor, +1 dex, +1 size)
HP 10
Init: +5

Fort: +4 (2 base, +2 con)
Ref: +1 (0 base, +1 dex)
Will: +6 (2 base, +4 wis)

BaB: +0
MaB: -1 (-2 str, +1 size)
RaB: +2 (+1 dex, +1 size)

Weapon of Choice: Sling (1d4), Yssal the Riding Dog (Animal Companion and Halflings best friend)

Feat: Improved Initiative

Handle Animal         5 (4 ranks, +1 cha)
Knowledge: Nature  6 (4 ranks, +2 int)
Profession: Farming 6 (2 ranks, +4 wis)
Survival                 8 (4 ranks, +4 wis)
Concentration        6 (4 ranks, +2 con)
Ride                     3 (2 ranks, +1 dex)

Languages: Runic, Sylvan, Common

Commonly Prepared Spells:
lvl 0: Light, Mending, Cure Minor
lvl 1: Magic Stone, Goodberry

Yssal

Str  15
Dex 15
Con 15
Wis 12
Int  2
Cha 6

AC 20 (+2 dex, +4 natural armor, +4 chain shirt barding)
HP 13
Init +2
Speed: 40ft

Attack/Trip/Grapple: +3/+4/+3
Trip attack as per wolf, Low-light Vision, Scent

Fort: 5
Ref: 5
Will: 1

Feats: Alertness, Track  Skills: Jump 8, Listen 5, Spot 5, Swim 3, Survival 1 (5 for scent)
Tricks: Attack, Defend, Down, Heel, Track, Guard, Stay

Wyleck of Orrund grew up the son of a farmer, who also grew up the son of a farmer, who himself was, against all expectation, also the son of a farmer. His father Orleck was fond of saying that the family had farmed the land for so long, the stones in their fields were the bones of their ancestors. Wyleck had no siblings, and had lost his mother when he was but a babe. Most would find living in such a fashion to be lonely, but Orleck taught his son to listen to the winds and the beasts and the birds in the air. Wyleck made his friends among the creatures of the land, naming them and caring for them as best he could. A stranger wandering through the wilderness near the farmstead would encounter nary a living soul, but Wyleck saw it as more populous than any city.

Life was good for many a year at Orleck's farmstead. As Orleck got older though, he began to worry about his son. The boy grew up wise and hardy, but he knew nothing of the world beyond the farm. Orleck, once an adventurer in his own right many years past (just like his father and his father's father before him, which is surely somehow a coincident), wanted his son to know the joys of civilization, something the farm would never offer him. Wyleck was a dutiful son in most things, but on this point he resisted. Wyleck saw nothing of value to be had beyond the boundaries of Orleck's land. Orleck would not argue with Wyleck, but the two men were both very stubborn, and would not reach an agreement. So it was that Wyleck remained on the farm, tending the creatures and the land for several years. Change would not come for several years.

The winter of 60 AV, late in the month of Freyot, saw one of the worst snow storms in Orrunds history. Orleck's farm was crushed beneath the ice and snow, with Orleck growing ill from the cold. Wyleck had never learned much of the healing arts, depending on his father to take care of any injuries, and the sickness scared him. His father raved with fever. Try though he might, Wyleck could not make him comfortable. On the third day of the storm, Orleck of the Golden Grove perished from the illness. Grieving Wyleck carried the body of father out into the storm, and with his bare hands commited him to the frozen earth.

That spring, for the first time in his life, Wyleck found the farm to be a lonely place. In death his father had been proven correct, that Wyleck would need to find companionship, and that such a thing would not be possible so far from the cities of man. Wyleck gathered what few possessions he would need for the journey and packed them onto his faithful riding hound, Yssal. His young life taught him to love the world as the gods had made it. Now it was time to see how well People had turned their hands to the task.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 7, 2006)

It's early morning here.  I have errands in town today and will return to my computer in the afternoon, which will be about 5-6 pm on the US east coast.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 7, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Malvoisin, I like Please and Thank You.  I often name my characters' weapon(s).  I guess I like campy-ness.    Half-orcs will meet with some cultural bias in and around Teggest.  Year 62 AV (the current year for those who haven't read the OP in full) in the setting marks the 50th anniversary of an invasion of orcs and undead in Teggest.  There's still a lot of hard feelings to go around.



CB, I assumed there would be some racial prejudices, based on the history of the campaign world. These prejudices will go a long way in explaining why Baliss is so surly all the time.

Also, I wanted to ask you how well developed your language files are. Specifically, do you have anything on tap for the orcish language? My reasoning is that I am thinking about having Baliss refer to his axes in the orcish tongue, so I want to have orcish words for 'please' and 'thank-you' on hand. If you have no such reference, that's fine, I could certainly just make up appropriate-sounding words. But, I thought I'd ask first.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 7, 2006)

[sblock=Character]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B]       Rhys Brydon
[B]Class:[/B]      Cleric
[B]Race:[/B]       Human
[B]Size:[/B]       Medium (5'8", 168 lbs)
[B]Gender:[/B]     Male
[B]Alignment:[/B]  Neutral  

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2   (6p.)     [B]Level:[/B]    1     [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1   (4p.)     [B]BAB:[/B]     +0     [B]HP:[/B] 9 (1d8+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1   (4p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +2
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2   (6p.)     [B]Speed:[/B]   20'
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3  (10p.)     [B]Init:[/B]    +1
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0   (2p.)


                      [B]Base  Armor  Shield  Dex  Size  Misc[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 15              10     +4    +0     +1   +0    +0
[B]Touch:[/B] 11
[B]Flat:[/B]  Uncanny Dodge

                      [B]Base  Mod  Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]  +3              +2    +1   --
[B]Ref:[/B]   +1              +0    +1   --
[B]Will:[/B]  +5              +2    +3   --

[B]Weapon                Attack  Damage  Critical[/B]
Longspear                +2     1d8+3     20/x3


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic, Nordic


[B]Feats:[/B]
Endurance [human]
Combat Reflexes [1st]


[B]Abilities:[/B]
Uncanny Dodge
Turn Undead
Cleric Spells


[B]Domains[/B]
Knowledge:: Bonus class skills, +1 CL divination spells
Fate: Uncanny Dodge


[B]Spells:[/B]
0th:  3  (Detect Magic, Guidance, Light)
1st: 2+1 (Command, Magic Stone, True Strike [D])


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 20    [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2

[B]Skills:                      Ranks  Mod  Misc[/B]

Concentration +5              4     +1   --
Heal +7                       4     +3   --
Knowledge: Arcana +4          2     +2   --
Knowledge: Geography +4       2     +2   --
Knowledge: History +6         4     +2   --
Survival +5                  2cc    +3   --

Armor Check Penalty: -4


[B]Equipment:                     Cost  Weight[/B]
Pending
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]
When I was but a stripling, I lived with my family in the foothills of Orrund.  It was a simple life, the son of a miner, I dreamed of nothing more than to follow in my father's footsteps.  He was a great man, honest and hardworking, and I aspired to that ideal.  I leant my arms to the chores of the household, and yearned for the day when I would able to follow the men into the very depths of the earth to claim our treasure.

I was out on the moors that day, cutting peat for out fires when I found him.  A fragment of bone glinted white in the cold sun and caught my attention.  I dug the body out of the bog and stared in wonder at it.  No miner, this man was a warrior, clad in armor and carrying a sword.  Both were rusted and worthless, but they clearly bore the markings of Gwyund.  I shivered as I stared north into the mountains.  All had heard the tales of the failed invasion, did one man push ahead of the others and make it this far before he died?  Clenched in one skeletal hand, there was a steel disc that seemed to have escaped the ravages of time and the mire.  I pulled it from his grasp and left him to sink back into the bog.

The disc itself was odd, a perfect circle of metal, seemingly as new as if it had been cast the day before, not rotting in the mire for an age.  It was blank on one side, but the other held the carving of an eye.  But not a human eye, something cold and inhuman stared out at me from that disc.  I do not know what possessed me that day, but I kept the disc on me as I returned home with the fuel I had gathered.

That night, I dreamed.

I was naked as I walked, but the cold did not bother me.  I could see the mountains before me, but could not turn to see what lay behind.  My feet moved me forward endlessly, without my will or consent.  As I walked the mountains grew closer, and then I found myself climbing them.  High into their frozen rocky bounds I walked.  I strode through snow and ice, but felt no cold.  I reached a strange clearing in the mountains, scatted with rocks and snow, and countless bodies.  Their gleaming white skulls grinned at me from the pristine snow.  Did the Gwyund invasion still remain here, or was this all just a dream?

I came to a cavern, and my journey took me inside.  I walked on in darkness, until I came to one chamber that glowed the light.  The cavern was empty, smooth stone walls and floor, but one wall looked odd.  It pulsed with life.  I moved towards it, and the wall moved upwards, revealing the eye of the gigantic creature that lay before me.  The same eye that was carved on the disc.

I awoke in terror, back in by bed, safe in my home.  I tried to drive my dream from my mind that day, but the next night the dreams returned, and the next, and every night thereafter.  They were not always the same, sometimes I stood before the eye, sometimes I walked strange shores, far from home, sometimes it showed me horrible things, huge winged creatures decimating the land.  The fall of mankind is coming, I have seen it in my dreams.

The dragon gods sleep for now, but their slumber has grown restless, and they dream of the new age that is destined.  Chronepsis, the eye that sees all, has chosen me to witness the fall of humanity for him.  Even in his sleep, his power has reached out and found one to serve him.  Did I have a choice?  I do not know.  Sometimes I wish I were not his herald, but I can not will myself to turn away from this path.  Does he drive me?  Is it fate?  Is it my own desire to witness?  I am the herald of his coming.  The dragons rise, mankind falls.  The turning of an age. [/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 7, 2006)

Really nice background, hafrogman.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 7, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Really nice background, hafrogman.




Yeah, I seem to have a thing for young boys being conscripted by dragons.  It's all very Freudian I'm sure.  But this time I threw in a little bit of Old Mad Col for good measure.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Tailspinner, I know you said Phud is a bouncer at the Golden Cockatrice, but 400 lbs is _really_ hefty, even for 6'10".  I don't know whether to be impressed or concerned that Phud would fall through every chasm-spanning rope bridge he tries to cross.





WIth a 20 STR I'd say he was pretty close on weight...Look at some of the WWE wrestlers. 6'10", solid muscle, easily 350+. Or look at the guys the compete in the Worlds Strongest Man competitions.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 7, 2006)

Wyleck has been updated! Everything but character history! Read, and be amazed!

Seriously though, 400lbs is a pretty huge guy, but not beyond the bounds of reason. Besides, my dude weighs, like 30lbs. Between the two of us, we make two normal sized people! Hmmm, could I maybe use Phud as a mount? Ohh, or how about as an animal companion? I could teach him, like, 19 tricks!

EDIT: I'm not serious here. Not really. Not unless you wanna let us do it.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 7, 2006)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Str 6 (-2)
> Dex 14 (+2)
> Con 14 (+2)
> Wis 18 (+4)
> ...




0 + 4 + 6 + 16 + 4 + 4 = 34

You seem to have overspent by two points.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 7, 2006)

See, this is why I was an english major. I'll make the corrections, thanks for catching those.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 7, 2006)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> See, this is why I was an english major. I'll make the corrections, thanks for catching those.




Yeah, I studied engineering.  Good for playing D&D


----------



## Kularian (Dec 8, 2006)

All righty.  Worked out the details whilst at work today, so now I present:  My bard!

Kularian Arieus
Chaotic Good
22 years old
Human Bard

Str: 10
Dex: 14
Con: 12
Int: 14
Wis: 12
Cha: 16

Kularian was born to a fairly wealthy merchant in Edaesmyd.  His father, Blake Arieus, made a living buying and selling whatever he could get his hands on.  At first, the business was run more like a pawn shop, but as word of his ability grew, so did the amount of customers the Arieus family received.  Blake was known to be terribly charismatic and a very compelling salesman.  Because of his gifts, the fame of the store grew until it became several different stores, each one run by someone that Blake personally approved of.

Blake wasn't married, but often fooled around.  However, one of his flings got the girl pregnant, and she died during the birth.  Since it was known that Blake was the father, the child was entrusted to him.  At first, the man didn't really like the boy, but eventually the thought of having a successor began to hold some root in his mind, and he began bringing up the boy to do just that.  Naming his son at the age of six, (who had previously been called 'boy',) began the start of Kularian's learning process.

As Kular grew, it became quickly apparent that he had inherited both Blake's charm and head for business.  Learning from his father, Kularian became able to talk circles around others his age, and often make spare money off of them.  Once, he bet his friends that he'd sneak into a house reputed to be haunted, and bring something out.  With nothing more than his glib tongue and a candlestick from home, he created an entire story about going in and seeing ghosts.  Awed, his friends each believed him, and gave him their bet.  

Around the age of fourteen, a wandering bard came into the store.  The bard parted with his lute, as he needed money to eat, and that sort of living wasn't working for him anymore.  Kularian, interested in the instrument, bought it from his father (who wouldn't give it to him for free,) and began to practice on his own time.  He quickly learned the instrument, and used his talents to woo young females with both song and voice.  

When Kularian turned seventeen, his father told him that soon Kular would be running the family business.  At first, Kularian was pleased, but as time went on, he began to realize more and more what that meant, and knew that it wasn't a life for him.  His was one of adventure, friendship, and other such things that bards spoke of in their stories.  He wanted to use his silk tongue to fool monsters and town guards, not customers.  Thus one night, he left under the cover of darkness, fleeing Edaesmyd.

He signed up to help on a merchant vessel, acting as an entertainer for the rest of the crew, and occasionally a pair of hands if needed.  But a few years at sea started to wear away at his voice, and the young man decided against staying aboard the ship.  With nowhere to return save his homeland, he went back, though he didn't want to.  However, when he returned, he found that his father had died, and the business had fallen apart, leaving him with nothing to his name.  

After wandering for another year, Kularian found regular employment at the Wilted Rose, who gave him room and board in addition to a bit of money for his performances each night.  But the young man quickly found a way to spend that money at The Golden Cockatrice.  Over the last year, he's become a regular, and has had some good luck, but nothing major.  Though he has a comfortable life, he's beginning to grow weary of it, and has thought time and again about leaving to find adventure once more.

Possible feats:
Negotiator
Persuasive
Skill Focus: Perform (Oratory)
Weapon Finesse

Interesting quirk: Left-handed


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 8, 2006)

Is there room for one more? I'm thinking a Kobold Paladin of Bahamut.

Name: Pilgrim
Class: Paladin
Race: Kobold
Alignment: Lawful good
Deity: Bahamut
Age: 15
Gender: Male
Height: 3’0”
Weight: 35 pounds
Eyes: Red/gold
Hair: none
Skin: reddish scales

Ability Scores: Str: 8/Dex: 16/Con: 10/Int: 14/Wis: 14/Cha: 14 
HP: 10 (1d10)
AC: 18 (+3 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 size small, +2 Leather Armor, +1 Buckler)
Init: +3 (+3 Dex) 
BAB: +1
Saves: Fort: +2/Ref: +3/Will: +2
Move: 30’
Weight Allowance: Light 19, Medium 39, Heavy 60, Pull 300, Lift 120.

Attacks: Spear, Short +1 to hit. 1d6-1 damage  (Thrown +5 to hit 1d6-1 damage)


Racial Abilities:
Kobold characters possess the following racial traits.
l –4 Strength, +2 Dexterity, –2 Constitution.
l Small size: +1 bonus to Armor Class, +1 bonus on attack rolls,
+4 bonus on Hide checks, –4 penalty on grapple checks, lifting
and carrying limits 3/4 those of Medium characters.
l A kobold’s base land speed is 30 feet.
l Darkvision out to 60 feet.
l Racial Skills: A kobold character has a +2 racial bonus on Craft
(trapmaking), Profession (miner), and Search checks.
l Racial Feats: A kobold character gains feats according to its
character class.
l +1 natural armor bonus.
l Special Qualities (see above): Light sensitivity.
l Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common,
Undercommon.
l Favored Class: Sorcerer.
l Level adjustment +0.


Class Abilities: Detect Evil, Smite Evil, Aura of good. 

Spells Per Day: None
Spells Known: None

Feats: Dragon Friend

Skills: (Ability + Ranks + Misc.) 
Hide +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Size) 
Move Silently +3 (+3 Dex) 
Listen +2 (+2 Wis) 
Search +4 (+2 Int, +2 Racial) 
Spot +2 (+2 Wis)
Jump -1 (-1 Str)
Climb -1 (-1 Str)
Swim -1 (-1 Str)
Craft Trapmaking +4 (+2 Wis, +2 Racial)
Profession Miner: +4 (+2 Wis, +2 Racial
Diplomacy +6 (4 ranks, +2 Cha)
Ride +7 (4 ranks, +3 Dex)
Knowledge Dragons +6 (4 ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge Religion +6 (4 ranks, +2 Int)

Languages: Draconic, Common, Undercommon, Goblin. 

Gear: (Total weight: w) [cost in GP/Weight in Lbs]
I'll decide if I am chosen.

Physical Description: 
Pilgrim is big for his people. His scales are a red/brown hue with a streak of gold down his back and snout. His warm red/gold eyes are wise even for an elf.  

Personality: 
Warm and just He strives to be everything a true noble dragon is. Deep down he has a major inferiority complex knowing he can never truly match his ideal of dragon kind.

History: The absolute opposite of all other Kobolds and with good reason. He was abandoned as an infant when his tribe wandered into the caverns that were home to a fledgling Gold Dragon. Tassomyre (The Dragon) being disinclined to share his home, eat the invaders totally missing the infant until it crawled up to the sleeping drake and started crying from hunger. Taking pity on the babe Tassomyre decided it would be great fun to raise the kobold as his personal protector/servent.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2006)

CB, I updated my original post with my PC submission for your game. Just wanted to give you a head's up so you could take a gander.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 8, 2006)

Well.  Some days you just never know what God will toss at you.  I had something pretty major come my way today and not in a good way, but it looks like maybe the worst is over for now.  Thought I'd catch my breath and de-stress by answering a few of your questions.  

Druid wildshape.  I want to play that as described in the 3.5 PHB, which states that the ability functions like _polymorph_ but then it lists a few differences.  So...yeah...like polymorph, not like alternate form.  Let me know if there are still specific questions regarding wildshape.

Regarding Phud, there's nothing wrong with him weighing 400 lbs.  I personally would say that a 400# guy who is 6'10" is on the fat side of that height, but, again, his name is Phud after all.     If you wanted a more muscular character with more brawn than pudge, I would go with 325 to 350 lbs.  But, again, it's kosher either way.  

Strahd, did you give yourself extra point buy points when you reduced your Charisma to 4?  I'm having trouble making your ability score buy add up to 32.

pallandrome, it's nice to see someone picking a language from the homebrew choices.  Thank you for correcting your ability scores.  I saw that this morning but had to let it go because it was way too early and I couldn't be sure I was thinking straight, plus I was on a mad dash to get out of the house on time.  And, big as he is, I'm pretty sure Phud has more diginity than to be taught to sick, sit, stay, fetch, and attack.    Though Tailspinner will correct me if I'm wrong...

Malvoisin, what I have is just the alphabets for all my homebrew languages and the PHB languages.  I don't, however, have a lexicon.  You should therefore feel free to make up whatever orcish words you like for your character.  

hafrogman, that is indeed a very considerate background.  You seem to be playing with words lately.  "That night, I dreamed." and "I am not that son."  That's prime use of brief interjection for dramatic differentiation and highlight.  What domains are you leaning toward taking?

Comments for Rhun, Argent Silvermage, and Kularian forthcoming...time for me to eat a late supper and attend to some household chores.  I'll return in a couple hours, though.

Thanks, you guys.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 8, 2006)

OK, I updated Gamad with Equipment and Spells.
I think I'm done ...

As for the ability scores, Yep I "took back" 2 points when I lowered the Charisma to 6 (-2 to charisma for dwarves = total of 4)


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 8, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> hafrogman, that is indeed a very considerate background.  You seem to be playing with words lately.  "That night, I dreamed." and "I am not that son."  That's prime use of brief interjection for dramatic differentiation and highlight.  What domains are you leaning toward taking?




Geez, I'm used to DMs going over my character sheets, but I think this is the first time my background has invited literary critique   

Please see posts 59-62 where pallandrome and I discuss our respective majors while I go do some math. . .


The madness domain is certainly and interesting one, but I'm still not sure it would fit that well with how I envision the character, currently looking at Knowledge and Fate.  I'll work on getting more detail into the submittal back in post 55.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 8, 2006)

Arg. Many thanks, CB, for answering my question. For some reason though, my ideas just don't seem to be coming together. And since you have plenty of great applicants I see no need to try to force it. Instead I shall gracefully bow out of this one, and wish you all the best of gaming.

Catch ya next time!


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeah, I sorta write for a living, so this is the first time I've ever tried to do it for FUN (not that I don't love my work mind you). On the downside, this means I'll be putting togeather my background in between periods of writing in a different genre. So be gentle...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 8, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Regarding Phud, there's nothing wrong with him weighing 400 lbs.  I personally would say that a 400# guy who is 6'10" is on the fat side of that height, but, again, his name is Phud after all.     If you wanted a more muscular character with more brawn than pudge, I would go with 325 to 350 lbs.  But, again, it's kosher either way.




I chose 340. Still on the heavy end of the range, but not quite so obese.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 8, 2006)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> I chose 340. Still on the heavy end of the range, but not quite so obese.




Make sure you pack on at least 60 pounds of gear, just to REALLY drive her nuts.  Bwa ha ha ha ha!


Poor CB and her half-orcs with weight problems.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Poor CB and her half-orcs with weight problems.





Could have been worse...could have been a 400lb halfling!!!


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 8, 2006)

speaking 400lb halflings...

hehe just joshin ya there.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2006)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> speaking 400lb halflings...
> 
> hehe just joshin ya there.




Hey, my halfling is only 30lbs...he's a li'l guy.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 8, 2006)

CB Does your world connect to normal D&D cosmology of planes?


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 8, 2006)

Wyleck's Background has been added. Not quite amazing, but perhaps astounding. Or do I mean confounding? I'm not quite sure, but my errors have been compounding.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 8, 2006)

I've stated up Maelicent as a ranger. Please take a look and tell me what you think of it. CB, if you'd care to give me some pointers on whereabouts he'd fit into your campaign I'd appreciate it. Giving me some insight into which god(s) the goblins worship and any campaign specific languages they're likely to know would be helpful too. I haven't yet settled on a favored enemy. Could you give me some clue as to what type of creature we're likely to encounter and fight often enough in your campaign for me to bother with? Any help here would be appreciated.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm going to extend recruiting through to Tuesday.  I've got something drastic to take care of this weekend and I don't feel I can give things here the attention I might otherwise.  

Tailspinner, roger on the 340 lbs.

Voadam, yes, my world includes the planes as published.  Real life for folk is more grim and gritty, so planar travel isn't common, but I do love me some demons and devils and like to use them in my campaigns.  That, and the Turning will feature some planar touches as well.

Ambrus, let me see if I can get some of my real life issues straight this weekend and I'll get back to you on geographical regions from which Maelicent might hail.

I'll be around, guys, but it'll be sporadically for the next day or two maybe.  Thanks for your patience.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 10, 2006)

It's been a long couple of days.  I thought I'd come here and check over character submissions to unwind a bit before I go to bed.  

In no particular order...

Malvoisin, it may be that I'm just incredibly tired from a heck of a lot of business the past two days, but for the life of me I don't see ability scores for Baliss in your OP.  I see that you added the background, good deal on that.  A note on Gwyund.  Though no doubt native Orrundians despise Gwyund for the invasion, Gwyund isn't the evil nation that Arrund is.  Gwyund is more just trying to survive in a dog-eat-dog political world.  As I see it, and I'm sure you'd agree given how you've written Baliss to be "misunderstood," Gwyund is a good match for Baliss.

Rhun, Aledown.  That's a good name.  And for a halfling, at that.    I like the hobbit-like flavor of Rowan.  This may make some of you gag, but halflings to me aren't halflings.  They're hobbits.  To wit, they don't wear shoes and are entirely Tolkien in flavor.  You all play 'em as halflings if you like, I certainly won't insist that anyone make their "halfling" a "hobbit."  Just know that in my mind, I'll be thinking of 'em like hobbits.    Good choice of Loeund for Rowan's background, especially given that Loeund is famous for apple growing and Rowan likes fermented beverages.  Appled ale might be something he'd really enjoy.  Did you have anything in mind for from where Master Graycloak might hail?  Or where his estate might be?  I was surprised to see that you took 16 Dex (well, 14, really, but with the halfling +2...) and 10 Charisma.  From the description, it seems like you could have gone the other way.  But, then again, you did write for Rowan that he was severely whipped.  Good choice on Eschew Materials.  I have a nasty habit of liking to mess with players' spellbooks.   It's nice to see that someone gave up Evocation.  And grease has always been one of my favorite spells.

Shayuri, sorry to see you go.  Hope it wasn't my choice of polymorph over alternate form that induced your goodbye, but if it was then I hope to see you around another time.

Ambrus, did you pick a favoured enemy for Maelicent?  Knowledge (geography) might turn out to be a good choice of a skill.  I didn't see Knowledge (nature) on either your or Baliss's submission.  Don't go and modify anything yet--might as well wait to see who ends up in this game before I ask anyone to go to great lengths on their character sheet.  I was more just wondering about the exclusion of know (nat).  Was there a reason for it?  Your description of Maelicent's armor is magnificent.  I'm laughing about a goblin so thoroughly loaded with outlandish gear being as "hard to notice as a snake moving through the grass."

Tailspinner, I'm really tired, so I forget if I said already that I like Bird's name.  You either share my sense of humor or you've caught on to what makes me laugh.  Either way, good name for a familiar.

hafrogman, don't you get 4 orisons and 3+1 spells per day with a 16 Wisdom?  It's totally fine to leave the Equipment block empty, by the way.  Equipment always takes me forever to do when I'm creating a character so it would be fine with me if you (or anyone else submitting for the game) left Equipment undone until after selection.  Except for weapons and maybe armor, those I would just like the basics on...what is the character's primary weapon, what can I expect their AC to be, that kind of thing.  You've got that covered in your post, so you're good to go.

Kularian, I like that you included a bit about your PC's father.  It makes the background long, but those tidbits are often useful to me as DM.  What weapon were you leaning toward taking for Kularian, the rapier?  With a good Dex and Wpn Finesse on your list of possible feats, that was the first thing that came to my mind but I thought I'd ask you.  Will your bard focus on people skills (diplomacy, gather info, sense motive), or knowledge skills?

Argent Silvermage.  A kobold paladin in service to Bahamut.  Oh. My. God.    It's quirky and it fits the setting, both.  Where is the dragon friend feat from?  If it's in the Draconomicon, I couldn't find it in the feat section.  "Tassomyre (The Dragon) being disinclined to share his home, eat [sic] the invaders..."  <---This, I found to be totally hilarious and right on the money.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 10, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Argent Silvermage.  A kobold paladin in service to Bahamut.  Oh. My. God.    It's quirky and it fits the setting, both.  Where is the dragon friend feat from?  If it's in the Draconomicon, I couldn't find it in the feat section.  "Tassomyre (The Dragon) being disinclined to share his home, eat [sic] the invaders..."  <---This, I found to be totally hilarious and right on the money.



I'm glad you like him. I had read over your history and it seemed he wouldn't be a problem. I'm known for my "quirky" characters. (I once played a halfling paladin with a giant bee holy 
mount.) Dragon Friend is from the Draconomicon. basicly it gives him a +4 with diplomacy skills and such with metalic (good) dragons as he is a known allie of thiers.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 10, 2006)

Again, in absolutely no particular order...

Ambrus--Maelicent, the Gudwulf--Goblin Ranger
Voadam--???
Rhun--Rowan Aledown--Halfling Conjurer
pallandrome--Wyleck--Halfling Druid
BRP2--H. Lewit--Human Rogue
hafrogman--Rhys Brydon--Human Cleric of Chronepsis
Tailspinner--Phud--Half-orc Sorcerer
Strahd_Von_Zarovich--Gamad--Dwarf Transmuter
Argent Silvermage--Pilgrim--Kobold Paladin of Bahamut
Kularian--Kularian Arieus--Human Bard
Malvoisin--Baliss Trek--Half-orc Ranger

Three arcane caster submissions, two rangers (though maybe one melee and one ranged...), one paladin, one bard, one rogue, one druid, and one cleric.  If anyone is interested in submitting for this game, we don't have a straight up fighter, and only one rogue and one cleric submission thus far.  Hope that helps.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 10, 2006)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Dragon Friend is from the Draconomicon. basicly it gives him a +4 with diplomacy skills and such with metalic (good) dragons as he is a known allie of thiers.




I must be really tired.  Got a page number for me so I can check it out?  Thanks.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 10, 2006)

Nevermind, found it.  Wasn't looking in the right section.  I was in Dragon feats and needed to be in the Player's Perspective section.  Yes, I am _that_ tired.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 10, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I must be really tired.  Got a page number for me so I can check it out?  Thanks.



Page 105. right hand side... 3 paragraphs down from top. +4 diplomacy, +2 ride draconic mounts, +4 save vs. firghtful presence of good dragons.

I'm eventually going to take Dragoncrafter for him as well. "Tassy" likes the idea of him using the "enemies" weapons against themselves.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 10, 2006)

I forgot to mention why he's at the Cockatrice. No one would expect a Kobold of knowing who's "trouble". The establishment uses him as a gauge for trouble. 

"Um... Boss? That dwarf over in the wine colored cloak. Evil boss. Pure evil. and a bad tipper as well."


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 10, 2006)

CB, it's not just your weariness, Baliss' character sheet is incomplete. I started copying and pasting it a little at a time over to my first post, but got interrupted. Haven't gotten back to it since. I'll give you a head's up when the whole thing is ready for your review. Turns out, the extension of the deadline really helps me.

Oh, and thanks for the clarification on folks' perception of Gwyund.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 10, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Ambrus, did you pick a favoured enemy for Maelicent?



Not yet, though I was considering either humans (since most of the adventurers that destroyed Maelicent's tribe were humans) or dragons (since the campaign seems focused on them). In my last post I asked you for your opinion on what to take. I'd prefer to take a favored enemy we're likely to face regularly in the campaign, but that depends largely on you. 


			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Knowledge (geography) might turn out to be a good choice of a skill.



I figured it would help represent Maelicent's efforts to figure out what lies outside the Tribelands (i.e. where the adventurers are likely to be found). It's also the reason he's come to the Cockatrice; it's where the adventurers come from.







			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I didn't see Knowledge (nature) on either your or Baliss's submission. I was more just wondering about the exclusion of know (nat). Was there a reason for it?



Mael has a high survival score and the track feat already. Essentially he was taught to exploit nature to survive in the wilds. I figure, however, that goblins have little interest in _understanding_ nature in an academic sense. Who cares what it's called and why it does what it does? All I need to know is where to find it and how to kill/eat/wear it. 


			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Your description of Maelicent's armor is magnificent.



I'm glad you like it. Maelicent assembled his piecemeal armor and assorted weapons by looting the bodies of the scores of slain goblins as he made his way out of the Tribelands. In accordance with goblin tradition, a surviving warrior is expected to loot the bodies of his dead companions so that he can make better use of their possessions than they did. He simply picked the best of everything; mostly, I imagine, from the bodies of the elite Thunder-riders. In a sense, Maelicent *is* the entire Gudwulf tribe because he's got their best equipment.







			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I'm laughing about a goblin so thoroughly loaded with outlandish gear being as "hard to notice as a snake moving through the grass."



That's the fun thing; even as loaded down as he is he's only carrying a light load and suffering a -1 armor check penalty to his hide and move silently checks. Taking into account his natural aptitude, dexterity and skill he's still damnably hard for big lumbering humans to see coming; he's only noticed when he makes an effort to get their attention. So without warning, three feet of shadow-cloaked studded maliciousness appears out of nowhere. 


			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> If anyone is interested in submitting for this game, we don't have a straight up fighter.



Is there any particular reason we'd need a fighter? If you want something more tankish I could re-stat Maelicent as a barbarian or fighter (I could have gone either way on it really).

So, do you have any suggestions on where the Tribelands might be located, which gods the goblins likely worship and which languages they might know?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 10, 2006)

*Barark Raa'm , Dwarf Fighter*



			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> we don't have a straight up fighter, and only one rogue and one cleric submission thus far.  Hope that helps.



I'll post a Fighter, to even the equation.

EDIT - Nah, I'l drop him, I'll stay with my Transmuter.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 10, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> hafrogman, don't you get 4 orisons and 3+1 spells per day with a 16 Wisdom?




According to my SRD, a 1st level cleric gets 3 0th level and 1+1 1st level.  A 16 wisdom grants me a bonus, 1st, 2nd and 3rd spell.  It takes a 20 to get a second 1st level bonus spell.  And high attributes never effect 0th level spells.

However, all THAT said, I would be MORE than happy to go and revise my character to have extra spells prepared. . .


----------



## Kularian (Dec 10, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Kularian, I like that you included a bit about your PC's father. It makes the background long, but those tidbits are often useful to me as DM. What weapon were you leaning toward taking for Kularian, the rapier? With a good Dex and Wpn Finesse on your list of possible feats, that was the first thing that came to my mind but I thought I'd ask you. Will your bard focus on people skills (diplomacy, gather info, sense motive), or knowledge skills?




Yeah, it's been a recent tendency of mine to describe the character's immediate family, heh.  It makes the character seem a bit more 'real' to me, so I like doing it.  And yeah, I'm considering a rapier as my melee weapon, and a light or hand crossbow for range.  I thought I wrote those down there, but I guess not,   

Although I am tempted to do what I did in another's game, which was to craft a lute out of more durable materials, so it doubles as a club.  Crude, but effective, and a humorous mental picture at that.  But yeah, I'll probably go with the rapier.

Well, I'm one of those people who doesn't max out a few class skills, so more than likely all of the bard skills will get at least one point.  But with staying in character, he'll get a lot of people skills and appraise(from his father,) some reflecting his sailor background, and then a bit of other stuff from his wanderings.  

Anything else?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 10, 2006)

I have church this morning.  And more work directly after church.  I'll check in at bedtime, probably.  Just a head's up for you guys.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 10, 2006)

CB, Baliss' character sheet is mostly finished now, including the previously missing Ability Scores.   

The only thing lacking is a complete list of equipment, which I will summarily complete if Baliss is picked up for your game.

Please let me know if you see anything grossly incorrect, or if you need any additional info to make your selection.

Thank you!
Malvoisin


----------



## SlagMortar (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm going to try to post a human fighter, probably a reach weapon fighter who is a soldier on assignment.  Living Enworld is my only play by post experience, but I would like to have an additional game.  Sounds like a fun game and a deep world.

It's no big deal if you don't pick him up.  I'll use him some other time.

Brakkus Erikson
Male Human Fighter 1
LG Medium
Init +2
Languages: Common, Latin, Navarran
---------------------------------------------------------------------
AC 16, touch 12, flat-footed 14 (+4 armor, +2 Dex) (+4 tower shield when applicable)
hp 12 (1d10 HD)
Fort +4, Ref +2, Will +0
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Speed 30 ft.
Melee
Guisarme +4 (2d4+4/x3)
Flail +4 (1d8+3/x3)
Flail with tower shield: +2 (1d8+3/x2), AC 20
Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2)

Atk Options: Combat Expertise
Base Atk +1; Grp +4; Trip check +7
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Abilities: Str 16 (+3), Dex 14 (+2), Con 14 (+2), Int 14 (+2) Wis 10 (+0), Cha 10 (+0)

Feats: Combat Reflexes, Combat Expertise, Improved Trip
Skills: Ride +6(4r), Jump +7(4r), Climb +7(4r), Listen +2(2r), Knowledge (Nobility) +6(4r)

Possessions: 
Guisarm (9gp), Flail (8gp), Dagger (2gp), Tower Shield(30gp), Scale (50gp), Riding Saddle (10gp), Saddlebags (4gp), Bit and Bridle (2gp), Backpack (2gp), Bedroll (1sp), Belt pouch (1gp), Rope (hempen) (1gp), Waterskin (1gp), Cash (4gp 1sp)
Light Riding Horse named Chop Liver - standard light riding horse

---------------------------------------------------------------
Appearance
Brakkus stands 5'10" and is a solidly build 180 lbs.  He has blue eyes and a nicely trimmed mustache.  His weapons (guisarme, one-handed flail, dagger), armor, and towershield are well polished and maintained.  
Personality
Brakkus is noble and disciplined, an ideal soldier.  He is greatly disappointed in assignment away from the coming battle and determined to prove his mettle.  His day normally starts at sunrise, shaves his face and trims his mustache.  Each day brings the same breakfast - one egg, two slices of hard bread, and two pieces of bacon.  He rarely drinks to excess, though when he does he tends to go on a real bender.  He dislikes missle weapons preferring to look his opponent in the eye, though he knows how to use them.  As he sees it, the one bright spot of his assignment to Teggest has been finding a high quality salon in the Golden Cockatrice and the eclectic group of individuals he's met there.  He can often be found at the salon flurting with Vaja, or rolling his eyes at some of the stories of some of the more interesting patrons.

Background

Brakkus hails from Gwyund, the third son of a minor noble.  His mentor and armsmaster, Marcel, instructed him in Latin and the teachings of Narn and Brakkus remains a strong disciple.  He has been trained as a soldier and wants nothing more than to be on the coasts preparing to storm the Isle Jorunne.  His father, against his wishes, called in a couple of favors to get his son stationed away from the action in Teggest, keeping an eye on things and writing reports, though perhaps someone in Gwyund suspected something out of the ordinary was about to happen in Teggest.  Most distressing of all, he was forced to leave behind his war horse, Starduster.  Instead he has been given a simple riding horse, which he has given the name "Chop Liver."  Part of his training has involved preparing for a campaign on the mainland so he has learned to speak Navarran.  He arrived six months ago with his appointment planned to last a year.  He has been given free reign to investigate any unusual happenings in the area, even if it means leaving his post.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 10, 2006)

I figure, as a semi-regular at the tavern, and if tailspinner is cool with it, I'd gotten to be fairly good friends with Phud. I might even supply him with the occasional Goodberry to help him knock off a few pounds. *grin*


----------



## moritheil (Dec 11, 2006)

You have 11 submissions thus far, and want more so that you can kick more people out to bring the final group size down to 5-7.  Furthermore, you lack fighters and rogues, and imply that preferential treatment will be given to late applicants who apply as members of those classes.  Do I understand correctly?


----------



## BRP2 (Dec 11, 2006)

Final copy of H.L. I've decided to turn him Human, because for such a human-dominated campaign world, I didn't see enough humans... but really, I kind of needed that extra skill point and feat to make him work. ;o Background remains much the same, but I edited a few things in.

H. Lewit
Male Human
LN ROG1
Noticeable Traits: Genius, mobile, ill-looking, naive, odd, alien-minded, unattached, unemotional, and an incredible chess player.

[sblock=HL]

[sblock=Character Sheet]

[sblock=Basic Stats]
Strength 10 (+0)
Dexterity 14 (+2)
Constitution 10	(+0)
Intelligence 18	(+4)
Wisdom 	10 (+0)
Charisma 12 (+1)

Size:Medium

HP: 6 (1d6+0)
Speed: 30
Initiative: +6 (+2 Dex + +4 Feat)
Spot +2, Listen +2

AC=14 / 15(Dodge) (+2 Dex + 2 leather) (+1 dodge)
Touch AC = 12
Flatfooted AC = 12

Fort Save: +0 (0 Con + 0 Base)
Reflex Save: +4 (+2 Dex + +2 Base)
Will Save: +0 (0 Wis + 0 Base)

Melee Attack +0 (0 Str + 0 Base)
Ranged Attack +2 (+2 Dex + 0 Base)
Grapple +0 (0 Str + 0 Base)

Rapier +0 (1d6, 18-20/x2 Crit) (Piercing) 2 lbs
Dagger +0 (1d4, 19-20/x2 Crit) (Piercing) 1 lb
Heavy Crossbow +2 (1d10, 19-20/x2 Crit, Range: 120 Feet) (Piercing) 8 lbs
Leather Armor (Light, +2 AC, max dex +6; 0 Check Penalty) 15 lbs

[/sblock]

[sblock=Class Abilities And Feats]
Class Abilities:
Sneak Attack +1d6
Trapfinding

Feats:
Human Traits: 1 Bonus Skill every level(4 at level 1). 1 Bonus Feat at level 1.
Improved Initiative
Dodge
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]
Skills with Ranks listed first, Untrained Skills listed second)

Skill Name: Skill Modifier (Stat Modifier + Ranks + Misc) Stat

Balance: +4 (+2 + 2) Dex

Bluff: +3 (+1 + 2) Cha

Diplomacy: +3 (+1 + 2) Cha

Disable Device +8 (+4 + 4) Int

Disguise: +3 (+1 + 2) Cha

Escape Artist +4 (+2 + 2) Dex

Hide +6 (+2 + 4) Dex

Listen +2 (+0 + 2) Wis

Move Silently +6 (+2 + 4) Dex

Open Lock +4 (+2 + 2) Dex

Sense Motive +4 (+0 + 4) Wis

Search +8 (+4 + 4) Int

Spot +2 (+0 + 2) Wis

Tumble +6 (+2 + 4) Dex

Use Magic Device +5 (+1 + 4) Cha

Knowledge(Architecture): +5 (+4 + 1) Int, Cross-Skill

Knowledge(Dungeoneering): +5 (+4 + 1) Int, Cross-Skill

Knowledge(Geography): +5 (+4 + 1) Int, Cross-Skill

Knowledge(History): +5 (+4 + 1) Int, Cross-Skill

Appraise: +4 (+4) Int

Concentration: +0 (+0) Con

Climb +0 (+0) Str

Forgery: +4 (+4) Int

Gather Information: +1 (+1) Cha

Heal +0 (0) Wis

Intimidate +1 (+1) Cha

Jump +0 (0) Str

Ride +2 (+2) Dex

Survival +0 (0) Wis

Swim +0 (0) Str

Use Rope +2 (+2) Dex
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]

Weapon/Armor 26 lb
Crossbow Bolds(10)x3 3 lb
Flint and Steel 0 lb
Torch 1lb
Thieves' Tools 1 lb
Mirrior 1 lb
Total "Action" Gear 31 (Light Load)

Above +
Backpack 2 lb
Traveler's Outfit 5 lb
Bedroll 5 lb
Rope(50 feet, hempen) 10 lb
Common Clothes
Total "Travel/Rest" Gear 54 lb (Medium Load)

In addition, he always has a green scarf wrapped tightly around his neck.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance]
Age: Looks 20, but could be 30. He never bothered to keep track.
Height: 5' 0"
Weight: 110 lb
Skin: Pale
Eyes: Black
Hair: Curly Black; Beardless

H. Lewit looks painfully ill to some: very pale, skinny, and dark-eyed. He is actually of average health. He has short, but thick black curly hair that reaches the top of his neck in bangs. He has no facial hair and appears as if he never has, this has been the origin of a rumor that one of his ancestors was Elven. His eyes are actually black, appearing almost like one big pupil with no iris. This is a form of Aniridia, but has not taken any negative effect on his vision. Many people say his eyes appear "dead", which matches well with his pale skin. One other notable feature of H.L. is his oddly long fingers. H.L. always seems to be wearing a green scarf, even if it doesn't exactly match the rest of his attire.

He has two odd habits that people don't fail to take notice of. One is that he never sits normally, not matter the situation. He always sits Indian style or with his knees tucked in. Sometimes he even squats on a chair. The other habit is that when he is thinking(including plotting or learning) he either chews or sucks on something. Most often he sucks on his thumb, chews on his knuckle, or puts a coin in his mouth and bits down hard on it.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality / History]

H. Lewit is an orphan as far as he knows, and has never met his parents. While he never had a home(literally, homeless save a bedroll), he early on met a Wizard who lived near Teggest while H.L. attempted to steal something from his tower. Wizard stopped him easily with magic, but was amazed how the child(who was roughly 8 years old at the time). It was while the Wizard was interrogating the child that he realize that this child was a genius, potentially smarter than him. Thrilled at the opportunity of gaining an apprentice with so much potential, he allowed H.L. to visit his tower anytime he'd like to study about things that made him curious. H.L. was a little too young to learn to start studying magic, and it personally didn't interest him much, he would read many manuals of knowledge. It was here he learned to play Chess(among other games). After a few games of losing, H.L. beat the Wizard every time after.

One day, when H.L. was around the age to finally start studying magic, he found the Wizard murdered in cold blood when he visited the tower. This didn't upset H.L. that much, but he didn't want to get involved with whatever killed the Wizard so he fled the scene and never returned. To him now, the Wizard is a distant and unimportant memory, but the knowledge he learned there has stayed with him. The tower the Wizard lived in has been looted and demolished itself.

While he isn't very charming in appearance, his calm and collected nature often gives people the idea that he is rather charismatic. H.L. as almost everyone knows him, is simply referred to as an odd one. He is natural genius of the highest standards and is rarely beaten at any type of strategy game he makes an effort to study. He is very straightforward and honest, but at the same time sneaky and plotting. 

He doesn't grow attached to anybody, but he does enjoy people's company and will even work for their best interests, for no real reason, maybe outside entertainment. He seems to enjoy being entertained a lot, which has many definitions to him, like playing a game or watching how people react to certain situations.

H.L. has often been called soulless because of his alien behavior. A man of nature once told him that he seemed more like an unintelligent animal soul stuck in a man's body than a real person. H.L. has never loved anyone nor has he ever been in a situation where people have loved him. This would include basic friendships. If this is ever brought to his attention, as an insult or otherwise, he simply shrugs, not completely understanding the point. He is fatalistic, but doesn't preach fate. He knows the game will end once he loses and knows that will happen eventually. He has no real fear of death, but even he can't prevent the body's natural response to fear.

Despite being so isolated, H.L. has taught himself what he thinks is how a normal person thinks, hoping to succeed in finding entertainment, and will adopt these traits if the situation calls for it. He also knows what people want/need to hear, making him quite charismatic. He never completely abandons his quirkiness even when he does his best to act normal. He will sometimes slip when he hears something he doesn't completely understand, sometimes as basic as a parent explaining their love for their children, and will ask "But, why?".

His calm and studying nature has lead him become more lawful than chaotic. He usually does whats in his best interest, but not at a great cost to others. He has little remorse for any actions he does, but will always apologize if asked to. He is unlikely to break the laws, respecting them as much as rules in a game. Killing doesn't phase him, but he doesn't enjoy it and will avoid it.

H.L. has always been a natural Rogue growing up, in Teggest. He has a cat-like curious nature that lead him to sneaking around, learning languages/games/strategy, and taking things apart, which has made him very resourceful. He was(and still is) homeless since he could remember and stole to survive.

Nowadays, he hangs around the Golden Cockatrice, convincing people to try their luck at a game of strategy if they are doing bad at games of luck. Every piece of equipment he owns was obtained from this method. He has become quite popular in the area, people always try to guess what the H in his name means or think they can beat him at a game of chess. Most recently, he has been looking at the possibility of becoming an adventurer for a new source of entertainment. He will likely jump at the chance to do so.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]

PS. How are handling the Dodge feat? On the character I've written it like Raw. Most people just have it constantly on because of the confusing it could cause. I'll change it if you want. Also, are there any other house rules you have yet to mention?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 11, 2006)

moritheil said:
			
		

> Do I understand correctly?




No, you don't correctly understand what it is that I'm driving for.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 11, 2006)

Malvoisin, I confess to not having gone over numbers on anyone's sheet with a fine-tooth comb.  I did this once a while back for another game and discovered that we're all better served to do the vetting of numbers and stats after selection.  If someone's off by a number or two that's okay and is something that can be fixed once the character is selected.  What I'm really looking for are the things I mentioned before: character background, race/class, a rough estimate AC, weapon of choice, spells if appropriate.  That is usually enough to help me feel comfortable with selection.

SlagMortar, reach-weapon fighters are always a lot of fun.  It's not everyday you see one with a guisarme, either.  Improved trip ought to work out well for you.  As might Improved disarm, should you ever consider it.  The "improved" feats in those series that grant +4 to the attack method are very uber feats, IMO.  Highly effective and with a very low failure rate.  It sounds like you've set up the character quite nicely to be grousing about missing the battle up north--grumpiness is often a fun way to play a PC.  Question for you--how do you feel about Brakkus's armsmaster being a dwarf?

BRP2, hmmm...how am I handling the Dodge feat?  I can see where you're coming from on that, good question.  Since we're going to be using initiative, I imagine you'd be best served by indicating in your post for that round which opponent you want the Dodge bonus to AC to apply to.  You could include said info at the bottom of your post.  I'm generally trustworthy as a DM and if I thought, because of a change in combat circumstances, that your character would be better served by using the Dodge bonus elsewhere, I'd go ahead and give it to you wherever it seemed to make the most sense.  It wouldn't be on all the time, though.  It'd still be RAW, and would apply only to one foe per round.  Let me know if that _wasn't_ what you were asking.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Rhun, Aledown.  That's a good name.  And for a halfling, at that.    I like the hobbit-like flavor of Rowan.  This may make some of you gag, but halflings to me aren't halflings.  They're hobbits.  To wit, they don't wear shoes and are entirely Tolkien in flavor.  You all play 'em as halflings if you like, I certainly won't insist that anyone make their "halfling" a "hobbit."  Just know that in my mind, I'll be thinking of 'em like hobbits.    Good choice of Loeund for Rowan's background, especially given that Loeund is famous for apple growing and Rowan likes fermented beverages.  Appled ale might be something he'd really enjoy.  Did you have anything in mind for from where Master Graycloak might hail?  Or where his estate might be?  I was surprised to see that you took 16 Dex (well, 14, really, but with the halfling +2...) and 10 Charisma.  From the description, it seems like you could have gone the other way.  But, then again, you did write for Rowan that he was severely whipped.  Good choice on Eschew Materials.  I have a nasty habit of liking to mess with players' spellbooks.   It's nice to see that someone gave up Evocation.  And grease has always been one of my favorite spells.




I generally play halflings as Tolkien in flavor, too...I mean, that's where they originally came from, after all. I didn't have any ideas as to where the wizard's abode would be. I picture it being in an area that is somewhat forlorn, away from a major population center, where Graycloak could get away with doing evil experiments and such. Perhaps you would have a suggestion that would fit?

I wouldn't have minded a better charisma, but there are only so many points to spread around. I had thought about reducing another ability to boost charisma, but then I realized that Rowan doesn't have any charisma based skills anyway, so it didn't seem to matter too much. I could drop his strength or wisdom to boost charisma, though...I'll have to ponder this.  I do picture Rowan as the type that could fly off the handle. I've got a picture of him in my mind chasing children through the streets of a village while waving his walking stick in the air and yelling. 

In my homebrew, I give all of my casters Eschew Materials. It is more of a flavor thing than anything else, but I hate the thought of a powerful wizard being useless if he somehow misplaces his spell component pouch.

And don't get me wrong...I love the evocation school. But when it comes right down to it, evocation and conjuration are very similar. And I wanted to have the grease spell (or newbie napalm, as it is sometimes called).


----------



## SlagMortar (Dec 11, 2006)

> Question for you--how do you feel about Brakkus's armsmaster being a dwarf?



That's fine.  It would certainly explain why he is good at tripping.    It will give him a good quip whenever he trips someone.  "Boy that was much easier than tripping Marcel."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm going to copy what Rhun did for a game he runs and run two versions of this game.  I'd asked for more submissions because I was looking to fill in slots in the two groups.  No one has put in since the weekend, really, so I'll go ahead and declare groups and recruit to fill gaps in both groups.  Anyone reading this who had thought about putting in for it but didn't and who might still be interested, Kauai Team needs a cleric.  Lanai Team needs a rogue.  I'll open up separate OOC threads for both teams.  Voadam, if you're lurking, you get first dibs on either group or slot since you indicated earlier that you were interested.  I don't think I missed anyone who submitted, but if you put in a character and don't see your name on the following role call, pipe up.  I'll fix it.  Am just kinda wiped out from things lately.    

Kauai Team
Ambrus--Maelicent, the Gudwulf--Goblin Ranger
Argent Silvermage--Pilgrim--Kobold Paladin of Bahamut
BRP2--H. Lewit--Human Rogue
SlagMortar--Brakkus Erikson--Human Fighter 1
Strahd_Von_Zarovich--Gamad--Dwarf Transmuter

LanaiTeam
hafrogman--Rhys Brydon--Human Cleric of Chronepsis
Kularian--Kularian Arieus--Human Bard
Malvoisin--Baliss Trek--Half-orc Ranger
pallandrome--Wyleck--Halfling Druid
Rhun--Rowan Aledown--Halfling Conjurer
Tailspinner--Phud--Half-orc Sorcerer


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 12, 2006)

Kauai Team
A dwarf and a goblin, that should be interesting ...
Hey Ambrus, behave youself, I got +1 vs. Goblinoids   
Hi all, ready to roll


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 12, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Kauai Team
> A dwarf and a goblin, that should be interesting ...
> Hey Ambrus, behave youself, I got +1 vs. Goblinoids
> Hi all, ready to roll



Ha Ha! I'm more interested in the Goblin-Kobold plots against the Dwarf.   (Just Kidding.)


----------



## Rino (Dec 12, 2006)

i'm building a dwarf cleric atm


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 12, 2006)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Ha Ha! I'm more interested in the Goblin-Kobold plots against the Dwarf.   (Just Kidding.)




Rino - I welcome your dwarf ...
Argent - did you say something about a plot ???


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 12, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Hey Ambrus, behave youself, I got +1 vs. Goblinoids



I still haven't picked a favored enemy myself. Hm. Are dwarves white or red meat?


----------



## moritheil (Dec 12, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> No, you don't correctly understand what it is that I'm driving for.




Ah, I just wasn't sure why you were asking for more submissions despite your statement that you only wanted 5-7 in a party.  Now I see.  I hope I didn't offend you; I just wanted to be clear what was going on.    

I see that the fighter spot has been taken, though.  Alas!  Perhaps I'll submit a cleric of law.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 12, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Rino - I welcome your dwarf ...
> Argent - did you say something about a plot ???



Who? Me?  /looks up to the massive dwarf with is golden eyes shining.


----------



## moritheil (Dec 12, 2006)

Update - I see that you already have a cleric and that, moreover, the only splatbook allowed is Dcn.  I'm too accustomed to using everything, so I'll bow out; have fun!


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 12, 2006)

CB, you may want to consider switching Baliss and Maelicent from one team to the other. As is Pilgrim won't be able to tolerate Maelicent in the Kauai team because of his inability to associate himself with an evil character. :\

BTW, do you believe you'll be able to manage running two PBP games at once? That's quite a bite for anyone to try and chew.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 12, 2006)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Pilgrim won't be able to tolerate Maelicent in the Kauai team because of his inability to associate himself with an evil character. :\



But... You're EVIL? An Evil Goblin? Why I never! That's like a good gnome... There are no good gnomes.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 12, 2006)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> BTW, do you believe you'll be able to manage running two PBP games at once? That's quite a bite for anyone to try and chew.




Yeah, I was warned of the same thing. It isn't as bad as all that, though, as long as you have good players. CB has the talent to pull it off. Plus, running two of the same game is somewhat easier, as you can often use the same posts for each group.

Also, I think it will be three games for her, since she is already running another one here.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 12, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Voadam, if you're lurking, you get first dibs on either group or slot since you indicated earlier that you were interested.





Also, just an FYI...Voadam is about, but he is having an _extremely_ busy month. I'm sure if you give him a day or two, he'll post though.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for the head's up re: Voadam.  I've agreed to let a couple of others join.  But it's still no problem to save room for Voadam in whichever game he likes and for him to join in in whatever character class capacity he might like.  I've gamed with him in the past and he's a good sort.  I, too, will be very very busy this month.  We just moved to a new home on the beach, my husband is deployed for the next while, I have three small children and one new baby, and I'm committed to a lot of church things.  I know I said one post per day, but I think we can all afford to loosen the reins a bit for the month of December.  I want this game to last, so I aim to take the time I need to avoid burnout.

This is the fourth PbP I currently have going, actually.  I run these two Rod of Seven Parts and one Sunless Citadel game here on EN World, plus I run another game on another website.  I enjoy popping in on the internet off and on throughout my day at home with the children.

I'm going to quit posting in this thread and let it hopefully die off.  I'll reply to the question re: Maelicent and Pilgrim in the Kauai team thread.  Thanks.


----------

